# MUMBAI | Projects & Construction



## Suncity

ab041937 said:


> If you say that the flats have been sold then there has got to be proper rendrings. Nobody would put their money on a project where even the outlook is blurred. This raises a questionmark on the integrity of the project.


RNA Metropolitan info is available 'on request' from the builder. As per the website it wll be in 'Upper' Parel - on D.G. Mahajani Road, Off Jerbai Wadia Road. RNA Metropolis info is also available 'on request' from the builder. As per the website it wll be in Wadala - Aazad Nagar, R.A. Kidwai Road. 

As renderings on a website are never final at this stage, I would say wait for a few more months to get better information. Since none of us here are 'prospective' customers, I don't think that the builder would entertain our requests for information.


----------



## Jai

Moreover, as I mentioned _several_ times already in this thread, builders' websites in India are not meant to be a means or method to sell product, merely (and merely just!) to maintain a web-presence. 

The housing demand in Mumbai is as such that potential customers actively seek out builders and not vice versa. The local real estate market (through agents and word of mouth) itself satisfies demand, and websites are updated sporadically after-the-fact. Heck, the website hasn't even been updated since Feb!

RNA Corp, the developers of Metropolis and Metropolitan, have even gone to the extent of turning down customers, deigning to sell only to 'choice' clients. Their RNA Mirage project, though also only shown as a blurry rendering on their website, is currently under construction and has been sold out. Most capital high-rise residential projects don't even break ground until the builder turns a profit (and with construction turnaround times of only a couple years, that says a lot)

In fact, I a couple months ago I posed as a wealthy doctor wanting to spend a crapton of money on a flat and had a rather rude exchange via email with a salesman at RNA corp, who told me in no uncertain terms that their clients are far more richer and important than I could ever be so please for God's sake stop emailing him requests for broceures or building details already!

Hmph. 

-Jai


----------



## Jai

Hi,

I have updated the *first post in this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8812712&postcount=1 (the rendering masterlist) to add the following approved or u/c projects:

~~~~~

Added new rendering and corrected height information for *RNA @ Central Park*, Chembur: 45 stories. 









~~~~~

New Project! - *Crescent Tower*, Tardeo: 42 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *NG Royal Heights*, Andheri: 42 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Ariisto Heaven*, Mulund: four towers of 38 stories each
















~~~~~

Corrected height information for *Oberoi Spas*, Andheri (West): three towers of 38 stories each









~~~~~

New Project! - *Kingston Tower*, Parel: 38 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Shreepati Towers*, Girgaon: 38 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Satellite Tower*, Goregaon (East): 37 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Vishnu Shivam Tower*, Kandivali (East): 35 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Shreepati Castle*, Grant Road: 35 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Rupji Skyline*, Lower Parel (East): 32 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Shree Jayant Darshan*, Grant Road: 32 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Sapphire Heights*, Kandivali (East): three towers of 30 stories each









~~~~~

Added new rendering and corrected height information for *RNA Royale Park*, Kandivali (West): 30 stories









~~~~~

Corrected height information and added new rendering of *Ashok Gardens*, Parel: two towers of 28 stories each









~~~~~

Corrected height information for *Solitaire*, Powai: 28 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Moksh Mahal*, Mulund (West): 28 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Acme Court*, Kandivali (West): 28 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Global Vipassana Pagoda*, Goregaon: 27 stories
















~~~~

New Project! - *Lake Superior*, Powai: 25 stories









~~~~~

New Project! - *Oval Tower*, Tardeo: 25 stories









~~~~~

To see the renderings of _just_ those above new projects I added, *please visit this post* in the SSC India forum.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## cello1974

Some of them are just tall. Some are nice projects, some are horribly ugly!!!


----------



## kronik

cello1974 said:


> Some of them are just tall. Some are nice projects, some are horribly ugly!!!


yeah, Mumbai really needs some signature towers that will define its skyline and be symbols for the city. 

The highest the city has been able to go is 60 floors, but there is a plan to build a 90 storycommercial tower.


----------



## cello1974

kronik said:


> yeah, Mumbai really needs some signature towers that will define its skyline and be symbols for the city.
> 
> The highest the city has been able to go is 60 floors, but there is a plan to build a 90 storycommercial tower.


>That is not the point, but the design,....hno:


----------



## Victoria

Unique high-rises, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

kronik said:


> yeah, Mumbai really needs some signature towers that will define its skyline and be symbols for the city.
> 
> The highest the city has been able to go is 60 floors, but there is a plan to build a 90 storycommercial tower.


Any pics of SD towers u/c? cant find any recent ones on SSC India either?


----------



## kronik

A new project: 180 mt










---------------------------------------

Construction update: The Legend Tower, sept 06


----------



## kronik

The Global Vipassana Pagoda under construction:


----------



## el palmesano

renders of The Global Vipassana Pagoda ??


----------



## kronik

Heres a couple....


----------



## Armon

^^ ^^ Is that a temple?


----------



## pakboy

why is there so many bombay/mumbai topics in this subforum with all the same projects init, cant you just make one and update that.


----------



## Jai

This thread is the thread that is regularly updated with new projects. Can't help it if people keep topping old threads :|


----------



## kronik

Armon said:


> ^^ ^^ Is that a temple?


yes, a Buddhist temple. They will keep relics of Lord Buddha in there as well.

http://www.globalpagoda.org/test/index.aspx


----------



## Jai

Hi,

This is the latest monthly update. Firstly, I redid the *first post in this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10086364 from small thumbnails, to clickable thumbnails that opens up the full-size rendering.

I have also added the following buildings:

~~~~~

New Project! - *Shreepati Heights*, Mumbai: 75 stories

[no rendering released yet]

Building proposed, but no rendering released. Desigined by architect Reza Kabul (who was also the architect for Shreepati Heights, Mumbai's tallest building until a 2004.) More information needed.

~~~~~

New Project! - *Imperial Heights*, Andheri West: three towers of 65 stories each


~~~~~

Added confirmation and location map for *Oberoi Skyz*, Worli: two towers of 65 stories (possibly 80 stories) each. 


_Note: The above image is not a rendering of the towers!_

Building under construction, but still no rendering released yet. The graphic above is just to show where exactly the towers are coming up. It was formerly reported to be rocket-ship-shaped. 

~~~~~

New Project! - *K. Raheja Project*, Worli: 45 stories
  

~~~~~

New Project! - *Reliance Tower*, Altamount Road: 42 stories
   

~~~~~

Corrected height information for *Sarovar Dharshan*, Mulund: two towers of 40 stories each


~~~~~

Added new rendering, corrected height information for *Raheja Atlantis*, Worli: 36 stories


~~~~~

Added new rendering, corrected name for *Oberoi Commerz*, Mumbai: 32 stories. 
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *SEZ Project*, Mumbai: 32 stories
 

More information needed. 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Runwal Pride*, Mulund (West): 30 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Haresh Mehta Building*, Mumbai: 30 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Rustomjee Project*, Thane: two towers of 30 stories each


~~~~~

New Project! - *Flora Heights*, Lokhadwala: 30 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Mahavir Universe*, Bahndhup: 5 towers of 25 stories each
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Raheja Willows*, Kandivali (East): 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Rustomjee La Sonrisa*, Matunga: 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Laxminarayan Residency*, Thane: 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Ispat Tower*, Pedder Road: 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Flora Heights*, Lokhadwala: 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Satra IT Park*, Vashi: 25 stories


~~~~~

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## kronik

Thanks Jai.

Looking good. 

Here is an under-construction picture of the Global Pagoda from earlier this month.


----------



## shawarma

if india has a bigger population than china it should have tens of thousands of highrises for sure


----------



## kronik

shawarma said:


> if india has a bigger population than china it should have tens of thousands of highrises for sure


Not necessarily. India's urban priorities seem different from that of China right now. 

However, building higher should definitely solve the housing problems in the cities given the archaic land laws and the politicians' inabilities to take tough decisions for fear of losing votes.


----------



## lucknowii sky

wow great towers ,
and all of them are unique.
i hope they all get built soon.


----------



## VaastuShastra

Although it isnt a tower, worth mentioning also is the sealink that is being built in Mumbai:


----------



## kronik

some updates. Thanks to forumer Jai for picking up on this.

This is a rendering of Sheth Beaumonde:










This is what they look like today:










Image copyright: exploreyd @ webshots


----------



## FastFerrari

thats a large amount of buildings there....very nice and viberant colors! !


----------



## Mahratta

Cant wait to go to Mumbai this summer...


----------



## ZZ-II

great bridge


----------



## gohorns

about time Mumbai got some nice talls....for being the financial capital of one of the next economic powerhouses....the skyline was pretty pathetic...
waiting to see some nice developments in the next few years


----------



## Jai

Hi,

I've updated the *first post in this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9045879#post9045879 with the following buildings:

~~~~~

Updated information for *Oberoi Skyz*, Worli: two towers of 65 stories each



~~~~~

New Project! - *Kumar Builders Unnamed Project*, Mumbai: 56 storeys 


~~~~~

Updated redesign and corrected height information for *Sarvodaya Heights*, Mulund: one tower of 52 stories, one tower of 45 storeys 


~~~~~

New Project! - *Project at Goregaon West*, Goregaon (West): 50 storeys


~~~~~

Updated new rendering of *Raheja Excelsior*, Haji Ali: 46 storeys 
 

~~~~~

Added new rendering, corrected building count for *RNA @ Central Park*, Chembur: four towers of 45 stories each. 










~~~~~

New Project! - *Akruti Lakewoods*, Thane: 45 storeys 
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Raj Grandeur*, Powai: 42 storeys


~~~~~

Added rendering for *NG Royal Heights*, Andheri: 42 stories
  

~~~~~

New Project! - *Residential Tower at Wadala*, Wadala: 42 storeys


~~~~~

New Project! - *Project at Goregaon West*, Goregaon (West): 40 storeys


~~~~~

Added new rendering for *Ariisto Heaven*, Mulund: four towers of 38 stories each










~~~~~

Added new rendering for *Sumer Trinity Towers*, Prabhadevi: three towers of 36 stories each


~~~~~

New Project! - *Unnamed Lokhandwala Project*, Mumbai: 35 storeys 


~~~~~

New Project! - *Kalpataru Towers*, Kandivali (East): 34 storeys 


~~~~~

New Project! - *Amethyst*, Mulund: 34 storeys 


~~~~~

New Project! - *G. C. Complex*, Thane: at least 26 buildings of 30 stories each, at least 3-2 buildings of 15 storeys each
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Rustomjee Athena*, Thane (West): three towers of 30 storeys each


~~~~~

Added rendering for *Lodha Grandeur*, Tulsi Pipe Road, Mumbai: ~30 storeys 
 

~~~~~

Added new rendering for *Oberoi Commerz*, Mumbai: 32 storeys. 
  

~~~~~

New Project! - *Residential Project at Worli*, Worli: 30 storeys


~~~~~

Added new rendering for *Sanghvi Heights*, : 26 stories
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Interface Heights*, Malad: seven towers of 25 storeys each


~~~~~

New Project! - *Anmol Annex*, Goregaon (West): 25 stories


Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Mahratta

Nice work Jai! Great to see a rising Mumbai!


----------



## Bond James Bond

What a building boom!  Keep up the good work!! :cheers:


----------



## Rahmani

do you have more information on this one?


----------



## Jai

Bond James Bond said:


> What a building boom!  Keep up the good work!! :cheers:


Thanks 



Rahmani said:


> do you have more information on this one?


Sorry no 

It's listed on Mumbai's most reputable property development database, however, I'm far to cheap to pay the $100 registration fee, so I can only give you height and location.

The building seems to be a prerendering that is usually issued by the builder to such websites as a courtesy. Usually, these websites they hold on it until the official rendering comes out. So until it becomes public instead of just 'insider' knowlege , (or until someone donates $100 to me ), we only have that image to go off of.


In compensation, here's a pic of the rising Back Bay skyline! *All* the tall buildings you see in the cluster in the background are under construction. And most of the buildings posted in this list are only just starting to break ground.










Also, note the old industrial mill lands that can be seen in the photo's foreground. All of that is to be redeveloped into a proper commercial/residential skyscraper CBD. Thus, in about 5 years, Mumbai's skyline will stretch across the coast of the bay you barely can see just below the cluster in the photo, and will seemingly have two major nodes -- Back Bay (Parel) and the former mill lands.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## ZZ-II

"worli" looks really funny ^^


----------



## Luckystreak

Another biggie in Mumbai...
:banana: :banana: :banana: 

*Hyatt Mumbai - 82 storeys*










































more info.


----------



## Jai

Hi,

I've updated the *first post in this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9045879#post9045879 with the following buildings:

~~~~~

New Project! - *Park Hyatt Tower*, Marine Lines: 85 stories
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Palais Royale*, Parel: 50 stories (due to increased floor heights has equivalent height of 60-storied tower)


~~~~~

New Project! - *Residence Antilia*, Parel: 27 stories (due to increased floor heights has equivalent height of 50-storied tower)
 
~~~~~

New Project! - *Excelsior*, Worli: 38 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Reflections*, Mumbai: one tower of 35 stories, one tower of 25 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Raheja Waterfront*, Mumbai: 15 towers of 20-25 stories each


~~~~~

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Jai

Hi,

I've updated the *first post in this thread* with the following buildings:

New Project! - *Rehab Housing Pvt Ltd Tower*, Vashi: 50 stories
  

~~~~~

New Project! - *Dattani Towers*, Borivli: 48 stories
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Raheja Platinum*, Mumbai: 40 stories
 

~~~~~

New Project! - *Raheja Xenon*, Mumbai: 35 stories
 

~~~~~


----------



## Bond James Bond

Lots of great looking stuff here. Keep us updated!


----------



## Luckystreak

Some construction updates:

Sumer Trinity, Prabhadevi










The U/C buildings in the centre


----------



## Luckystreak

Orbit Heights











The U/C building to the left..


----------



## Luckystreak

Legend, Walkeshwar


----------



## Luckystreak

Sheth Beaumonde, Worli












Scroll if necessary
<<----------||---------->>


----------



## Luckystreak

Imperial Towers











Various angles of the imperial towers U/C


----------



## Luckystreak

Ashok Towers, Parel


----------



## Luckystreak

DSK Durgamata, Colaba










Construction completed


----------



## Luckystreak

RNA Mirage, Worli











The building to the right of the TV tower


----------



## tanzirian

Have any renderings been released for India International Trade Centre?


----------



## Jai

Nope, still no dice on the renders...

It was planned to be Mumbai's tallest when it is constructed. But now it seems like there will be several towers taller before it even breaks ground. This is a perfect example of business getting things done far more quickly and efficiently than government.


----------



## Khanrak

The vast majority of these buildings appear to be residential, along with most buildings on the South Asia forums. There should be a seperate thread for commercial buildings so we can sort through for the truly magnificent developments.


----------



## Luckystreak

Casa Grande


----------



## Luckystreak

Raheja Legend, Worli (48 stories)











Construction update


----------



## Luckystreak

Construction update

Oberoi Woods - Goregaon (almost completed - glass cladding to be done)
3 x 40 Stories


----------



## Euromast

*Gr8 updates*

lage raho mammu


----------



## Jai

Hi,

I have updated the *first post in this thread* (the rendering masterlist) to add the following approved or u/c projects:

~~~~~

Added new rendering of *Park Hyatt Tower*, Marine Lines: 65 stories (due to increased floor heights has equivalent height of 80-storied tower)
 

~~~~~

*Orchid Heights*, Jacob Circle: two towers of 55 stories each


~~~~~

*Orchid Views*, Jacob Circle: two towers of 50 stories each


~~~~~

*Orchid Turf View*, Mahalaxmi: 48 stories


~~~~~

*K Raheja Vivarea*, Mahalaxmi: three towers of 45 stories each


~~~~~

Added new renderings of *Project at Goregaon West*, Goregaon (West): 40 storeys
  

~~~~~

Added new rendering of redesigned *Raheja Legend*, Worli: 38 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Orchid West View*, Goregaon: two towers of 35 stories each


~~~~~

New Project! - *Anmol Prestige*, 32 stories


~~~~~

Added new rendering of *Oberoi Commerz*, Mumbai: 32 storeys. 
  

~~~~~

New Project! - *Anmol Pride*, 30 stories


~~~~~

New Project! - *Tropical Mist*, Thane: 27 stories


~~~~~

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Luckystreak

Planet Godrej - 51 Stories

Construction Update


----------



## Luckystreak

Four Seasons Hotel


----------



## Luckystreak

Sumer Trinity, Prabhadevi


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*man oh man!*

mumbai is on steroids!:nuts:


----------



## shivy

any updates on sd towers? those pics are little outdated.


----------



## Mahratta

FrancisXavier said:


> any real picture of mumbai.. i dont have an idea how its skyline looks like.


here is a lot of the skyline...


----------



## Mahratta




----------



## India101

Also I think they went back to the old design -

*The Legend*


----------



## India101

Time for another big update


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Oberoi Springs* -




> *Oberoi Springs*, Andheri (West): three towers of 40 stories each


Courtesy Suncity

copyright userankur









(It's a screen shot of a youtube video)


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Kalpataru Towers* -



> *Kalpataru Towers*, Kandivali (East): 34 stories


Courtesy IndiansUnite

copyright Kalpataru


----------



## Hindustani

^^ thanks. looks exactly like the renderings. thats a welcome change. :cheers:


----------



## Indian Forever

Is Mumbai number one in terms of high rises in india ?


----------



## India101

^Can you think of anycity it the region that has so many highrises?


----------



## India101

Sorry the last update was big I ran out of time  . I'll try post some now.


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Orchid Enclave -*



> *Orchid Enclave*, Mumbai Central; twin towers of 54 stories each


Courtesy IndiansUnite

Copyright MPE
July 25


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Residence Antilia -*



> *Residence Antilia*, Parel: 27 stories (due to increased floor heights has equivalent height of 42-storied tower)


Courtesy IndiansUnite

June 7
Copyright Navin


----------



## India101

And if you can see the render here it is -


----------



## India101

Here is a more recent one

Update on:

*Residence Antilia *-

Courtesy India101 
Update from here.
July 13


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Lodha Bellsimo -*



> *Lodha Bellisimo*, Chinchpokli: 63 stories


Courtesy IndiansUnite

July 28
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

*Dosti Flamingos is now complete*

Update on:

*Dosti Flamingos -*



> *Dosti Flamingos*, Parel: four towers of 25 stories, two of 15 stories, two of 9 stories each


Courtesy India101

copyright DostiGroup


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Sapphire Heights -*



> *Sapphire Heights*, Kandivali (East): three towers of 30 stories each


Courtesy IndiansUnite

June 
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Vasant Grandeur -*



> *Vasant Grandeur*, Borivali (East): 38 stories


Courtesy IndiansUnite

June 13
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

*DSK Durgamata was complete in 2007!*

Update on:

*DSK Durgamata -*



> *DSK Durgamata Tower*, Cuffe Parade: 35 stories


Copyright Humayunn
2007


----------



## India101

Update on:

*City of Joy -*



> *City of Joy*, Mulund: 30 stories, 27 stories, 21 stories, 18 stories


Courtesy Suncity

copyright mankola


----------



## Hindustani

^^ thanks for the updates. Lodha will be completed in no time. same cannot be said of that never ending legend.


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Hafeez Contractor House -*



> *Hafeez Contractor House*, Parel; 35 stories.


copyright cetco


----------



## India101

Hindustani said:


> ^^ thanks for the updates. Lodha will be completed in no time. same cannot be said of that never ending legend.


:lol: I know. I think that broke ground in the the late 90's or 2001. I hope it will be finshed soon. Atleast it topped out. now all they have left to tdo is put the top roof on.


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Unnamed Project of Vijay Kamdar -*



> *Unnamed Project of Vijay Kamdar*, Nana chowk: ~45 stories. More information needed.


Copyright ab041937


----------



## harsh1802

^^ gRT UPDATES MAN!


----------



## India101

^^Thanks mate!


----------



## India101

> *Unnamed Project of Vijay Kamdar*, Nana chowk: ~45 stories. More information needed.


We have found out that the name of this project is *Le Pallazzo*.


----------



## India101

Update on:

*Sumer Trinity Towers -*



> *Sumer Trinity Towers*, Prabhadevi: three towers of 36 stories each


28 July
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

Update on -



Jai said:


> *Rustomjee Elanza*, Malad: three towers of 30 stories each


September 15
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

Update on -



Jai said:


> *Swaraj Queensbay*, Ghansoli: 27 stories


July 1
Copyright MPE


----------



## Chiricano

.....


----------



## Hindustani

*x-posting:courtesy SSC India moderator Indiansunite*

*Bombay's Changing Seafront Skyline*

*Orchid Crown by DB realty - 1x80fls + 2x65fls - U/C by Jan 2010*


IndiansUnite said:


> nice find ab. Here's a render from MPE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting the floor count at roughly 65 floors for the left and center towers because the top floors appear to be duplexes. The one on the right is about 80 floors. These figures include the 10 fl parking base.
> 
> DB realty's IPO pdf states the construction will kick off in Jan 2010.


----------



## bhargavsura

Two more months and the construction will be on. Can't wait to see this one coming up.


----------



## India101

Another new project!

*Oberoi Exquisite - 50fl x 3 - App*



Suncity said:


> Oberoi Exquisite
> 
> 3 towers of 50 storeys in first phase





India101 said:


> ^Cool, here's another render -


----------



## India101

Another new project! 

*Indiabulls Sky Suits - 60 fls*



IndiansUnite said:


> I just received a brochure of Sky Suites from a guy in IB. The brochure quality is rather poor (cos it's scanned), something that was unexpected from IB. anyhow, presenting to you *Indiabulls Sky Suites*:
> 
> render:


----------



## Hindustani

*x-postings*

*Bombay's Changing Seafront Slyline.*

*Le Palazzo | 46 fl | Under Construction*



IndiansUnite said:


> website  -





ab041937 said:


> *As on Today*
> Copyright: [email protected]


*The Imperial Twin Towers - u/c*


ab041937 said:


> *As on Today*
> *Copyright: [email protected]i*


----------



## bhargavsura

I am loving the Le Pelazzo building. Will look wonderful once it completes.


----------



## calicutjada

Hello All,

My first post in Mumbai Forum.

I saw each and every post in this forum. It took more almost 2 hours to read or rather see or stare or whatever the posts. And the last two hours has been simply amazing!!! I went though the high rises and sat soundless. Really, I did not expect this much development happened in Mumbai. I am overjoyed our Mumbai has this much developed. :banana:

Is there any 60+ floor project completed in Mumbai? If yes, I would like to see the picture.


----------



## bhargavsura

The picture a couple of posts above you are topped off 60 floors buildings.

Of course, Mumbai's skyscraper development is the best in the country.


----------



## Hindustani

*MUMBAI - Aquairia Grande - 40 fl x 2 - U/C*

*Courtesy: SSC India moderator Indiansunite*












IndiansUnite said:


> March 10
> Copyright MPE


----------



## Blue Flame

Hindustani said:


> *Bombay's Changing Seafront Skyline*
> 
> *Orchid Crown by DB realty - 1x80fls + 2x65fls - U/C by Jan 2010*


Are these now u/c? If they are, we might have another supertall for Mumbai! 80 floors definitly could be a supertall, or at the least, a very tall highrise. If they are u/c, can we get a pic of the site?


----------



## Hindustani

Blue Flame said:


> Are these now u/c? If they are, we might have another supertall for Mumbai! 80 floors definitly could be a supertall, or at the least, a very tall highrise. If they are u/c, can we get a pic of the site?


Blue Flame

Its end of March,2010 so I believe they are U/C or maybe just underground work by now. I'll definitely keep an eye out for this one & post u/c pic rightaway for you once I get hold of it.


----------



## erbse

Fantastic overview India101, thanks a lot!

Looks like India is really pushing ahead now. Didn't expect such a growth of exclusive projects coming up in Mumbai at this point of time already, more like in 5 years or something. Hopefully India will get a rather sustainable growth that won't lead to *a massive destruction of old town substance* and a bursting real estate bubble. Wish you all the best!


----------



## el palmesano

oh!! wow!!!!!

mumbai will have the most spectacular skyscrapers if all that is build!!


----------



## El_Greco

Yeah Mumbai is building some spectacular stuff!



erbse said:


> a bursting real estate bubble.


I wouldnt worry about bubbles, India has massive population and if needs be it will absorb all the new floor space. Just like China.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Welcome to INDIA.........

and Welcome to Mumbai.....


----------



## deekshith

Parinee I- 160m, 32 fl











July 2011


----------



## el palmesano

is being build a good sewage network in the city?

because if they are not doing it, in a few years there will be many problems in the city


----------



## India101

*Orbit Terraces* - 60fl












Savz said:


>


----------



## India101

*The Ruby* - 187m, 40fl












IndiansUnite said:


> Copyright Bombaywalla





Savz said:


>





darkhorses said:


>


----------



## India101

*Oasis* - 373m, 85fl + 238m, 60fl












Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*Ahuja Towers * - 55fl x 2












Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*Palais Royale* - 320m, 70fl












Savz said:


>





darkhorses said:


> cc-me


----------



## saif rajen

these skyscraper will provide more population in bombay and more traffic


----------



## India101

Mumbai's resident population is shrinking so not to worry


----------



## Sid Vicious

shrinking? really? why?


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Sid Vicious said:


> shrinking? really? why?


Government is kicking out slum dwellers to the out skirts of the city.


----------



## truckin

^^ Quite the contrary. Govt./Political parties are the one keeping them there due to huge vote-banks. Private players who buy land, relocate slum-dwellers to apartments first before starting the project, in any land where there was a slum before. Do some background check before commenting.


----------



## SouthMegaCity

wow..nice towers here in ur mumbai...


----------



## patentneer

*Hahaha ...*



truckin said:


> ^^ Quite the contrary. Govt./Political parties are the one keeping them there due to huge vote-banks. Private players who buy land, relocate slum-dwellers to apartments first before starting the project, in any land where there was a slum before. Do some background check before commenting.



^^^^^^^^

... and you actually believe it all.

The earlier comment, I know from personal experience, is correct!

Pls. know Mumbai is not a 'common-man', middle class city. It really never was. Over time, with the rot of Socialism, a non common man type of ppl. overran the city. Meanwhile, the old school Bombay-wallah's moved out to the greater world. The Gulf, America, England, Canada, Australia, Zeeland; sad 

Bombay-wallah's were runover by Mumbaikars. Get my point! :nuts:

But the old school never dies out completely :cheers: .

So through massive re-development, the ghettos will go smartly mixed-use vertical, the silly ones will try to adapt, the smart ones will get the hint, cash-out and move on.

Govt. is building fantastic public systems like transport, water, sewage, bijlii phone already there. The worst,the late 70's-80's-90's upto the 00's, the worst is over for Bombay. Unless you go back to the days of the plague and other bad times. Cash is king in Mumbai.


----------



## India101

*One Avighna Park* - 65 fl x 2












Savz said:


> 25-09-2011


----------



## India101

*Marathon Futurex* - 38 fl












Savz said:


> 25-09-2011
> Copyright Savz


----------



## japanese001

Nice photo


----------



## el palmesano

I see this hotel in a spanish TV program and I would like to see the facede also, do you have pictures???



Coolguyz said:


> Sahara Star
> Glad if they could do somthing about the exterior
> cc anil aravind


----------



## dnh310

India101 said:


> *Ackruti Realms* - 270m, 70 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site is being cleared -


Wow, I love these kind of projects.


----------



## hkskyline

*Huge step forward for Navi Mum airport *
Feb 3, 2012, 06.55AM IS
TTimes of India

MUMBAI: In a huge boost to the Navi Mumbai airport project, the Bombay High Court on Thursday allowed the state to rectify a mistake that had virtually handed over 157 acres to a local family.

A division bench of Justice D K Deshmukh and Justice S B Deshmukh allowed the state to withdraw its statement in 2005 that the family was owner of the land in Ulwe village, Panvel. Further, in an interim order, the HC allowed Cidco to go ahead with the construction after an assurance that the land would be not be used for any commercial activity that was not connected to the airport.

"It is clear from the records that the land was in the possession of Cidco for a long time and is required for the construction of the new airport," observed the judges

The 157 acres had been claimed by Gangaram Bhiwalkar, arguing that the plot was given to his family as inam land (gift from rulers).

The state made a statement in 2005, conceding ownership of the land to the Bhiwalkars. Last year, Cidco dragged the state to court.

Senior advocate V A Thorat and advocate Ashutosh Kulkarni, counsels for Cidco, said though the land originally belonged to the Bhiwalkar family, the government had taken it over after Independence. In 1973, the government had handed over the land to Cidco to develop Navi Mumbai, the authority said.

The Bhiwalkars sought monetary compensation as well as alternative land admeasuring 12.5% of the Ulwe plot. Cidco's lawyers said providing 19 acres would cost them hundreds of crores.

Advocate-general Ravi Kadam said the state's 2005 statement was a mistake as the revenue and finance departments had not been consulted. "It cannot be definitely said that the owner of the land is the Bhiwalkar family or that the land vests with the state on the basis of mere statements," said the judges, while keeping the issue of ownership pending. The HC said if the Bhilwakars were able to establish ownership, the state could acquire the land and compensate the family.


----------



## nukey

thanks for keeping this thread updated guys, its fascinating...


----------



## hkskyline

*Monorail tries out city tracks*
Feb 19, 2012, 03.51AM IST
Times of India

MUMBAI: Just after the monorail set forth for its first public trail run in the city on Saturday, the authorities declared their "fairer" decision.

Country head for Scomi International Kanesan Veluppillai said they had decided against gender discrimination when it came to recruitment. "If women want to join as drivers and they have the required qualifications, they will be taken in and trained," he said. "We will require a diploma in engineering for drivers as they will not only drive the monorail but also act as a troubleshooter who will take care of the train during emergencies." Scomi and L&T are the building and operating agencies of the monorail, which is being implemented and financed by the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA).

Around 10am in the morning, the green monorail rake, which glided out of the depot for the much publicized trial run, sounded its shrill horn several times-just to announce its grand presence-before launching on the short trip. After it covered 2 km from Wadala depot to the Bhakti Park station, Veluppillai told reporters they had a few trained staff but would recruit more. "We expect to have more than 200 operations and maintenance staff," he said.

Internal test runs were being conducted over the last week, but this was the first one undertaken for the media. The monorail will have a network of several lines across the city; the first line will be from Chembur to Jacob Circle and the first phase of it, will cover 10 km from Chembur to Wadala.

According to top MMRDA officials, it could be another five to six months before commuters can take a ride on the monorail as it will have to undergo rigorous tests. Echoing them, Veluppillai said various systems like communication, signal, civil and safety arrangements were being examined. "First, an independent agency will have to certify the rakes on safety standards. Only when all the systems can run smoothly, will the trains be allowed for public use," he said. Even reporters were not allowed to go on board the monorail as a safety measure.

Driverless trains could be a reality Hi-tech driverless trains could become a reality on some monorail lines in the city in future.

Country head for Scomi International Kanesan Veluppillai said monorail projects, which were coming up in Brazil, would have seven-coach driversless rakes, which would be computer-controlled and not man-driven. "This could become a reality in Mumbai at a later stage," he said.

Places like Delhi and Chennai, which are keen on starting monorail, might go in for the driverless model, he added.


----------



## hkskyline

*Monorail in Mumbai: Jacob Circle run likely only in June next year *
Times of India
Feb 22, 2012, 02.00AM IST

MUMBAI: While commuters can expect to ride the monorail between Chembur and Wadala in the next six to eight months, they will have to wait till June next year for the route to be extended to Jacob Circle. as it has several hurdles to be surmounted.

Work on extending the corridor up to Jacob Circle has slowed down owing to the relocation of a temple, said officials associated with the project. "We have been given the permission to shift the temple, but work has not started,'' said an official of the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA), the implementing agency for the ambitious project. The project, said MMRDA officials, said will have to be given a new thrust for the civil work to be completed at the earliest.

The first monorail line was originally planned from Jacob Circle to Chembur via Wadala. However, work on the 20-km corridor was divided into two parts due to obstacles in the development of the route up to Jacob Circle.

The first part was the 10-km corridor between Chembur and Wadala and the second the route from Wadala to Jacob Circle. Work on the Wadala-Jacob Circle corridor had run into trouble as there were many closely-packed residential buildings. The presence of a few heritage sites and the Arthur Road jail also proved to be stumbling blocks.The monorail project is being financed and implemented by the MMRDA with L&T and Scomi of Malaysia being the builder and operator .

The next six months will see the construction of 105 metres of steel view cutters on the monorail route along Arthur Road Jail for security proposes. These cutters will block the view of the Arthur Road Jail .There will also a 15 metre tall watch tower to keep watch on the area.The view cutters and tower are expected to cost Rs 1.86 crores and will be ready in the next five months. The view cutters were advised by the jail authorities as it is a maximum security prison and was housing the terrorist Ajmal Kasab. The cutters will keep commuters from looking into the jail as they are 13 metres from the ground level.


----------



## hkskyline

*BMC running behind time to fix city's major roads*
Times of India
Feb 28, 2012, 07.03AM IST 

Mumbaikars will have to once again endure nightmarishly bad roads this year, if the pace of the BMC's work to concretise and asphalt the city's 165 major roads is any indication. Though the deadline for the first phase of the Rs 550-crore project is Wednesday, much of the task remains unfinished. Ahead of a review meeting early next month, the civic body admitted that 10% to 15% of the work in the major roads project is running behind schedule.

"The overall deadline (for the project) is May 15, which may be extended by 15 days. About 10% to 15% of the work is running behind schedule. Specifically, around 57 roads targeted in the first phase have not been completed," admitted additional municipal commissioner Aseem Gupta, who is in charge of the Rs 550-crore project.

The civic body claimed there were "strong reasons" for the delay. "The civic machinery got busy with the election. Beyond this, we faced difficulties while dealing with the public. Utilities such as water pipelines in areas like Shivaji Nagar have been a major problem. Due to unresolved issues, we will have to drop the repair work in such areas," said Gupta.

Of the 165 major roads to be concretised and asphalted under the project, 38 fall in the island city, 75 in the western suburbs and 52 in the eastern suburbs. A senior roads department official from the eastern suburbs admitted that in these neighbourhoods 60% of the road work is yet to be completed. "The first phase deadline is primarily to get the traffic police's permissions, not to conclude the task. Besides, we cannot work on both lanes of roads together. At any point of time, work has to proceed on just one lane," claimed the official. Roads department officials in charge of the western suburbs claimed that in their areas the major road project is on track.

On the whole, in financial terms, the municipal corporation has till now utilized 33% of the funds allocated for the project. It was meant to use 40% of the funds in this financial year and the remaining in the coming financial year. "We are also looking at the progress made in the repair work through the financial allocation," argued Gupta.

Experts demanded that the corporation undertake a mid-term review. "There is no point in starting work on new roads," said NV Merani, chairman of the standing technical advisory committee. "The civic body should opt for a mid-term review. Work should not be abandoned in between."

The civic administration claimed that the major roads project has been hindered by encroachments and utilities. These impediments hold back efforts to widen roads, which, in turn, adversely affects resurfacing work.

The BMC may have to drop plans to resurface 10 roads in Shivaji Nagar due to illegal water connections. "Unless these connections are shifted to a new pipeline, we cannot carry out the road work. The public in Shivaji Nagar haven't been cooperating with us," said Gupta.

In parts of south Mumbai-Byculla, Grant Road and Kalbadevi-the hurdles in road-widening have been encroachments and old structures, the BMC claimed. For these issues to be addressed, it is imperative to first rehabilitate the project-affected people.

The Dharavi 90-Foot Road has around 604 commercial establishments whose owners the BMC needs to rehabilitate in order to widen the motorway. According to the 1991 Development Plan, the road is meant to be 90-feet-wide. Due to encroachments, however, the road's width at present is about 40 to 50 feet.

Similarly, there are around 80 structures and 127 hutments on Maulana Azad Road in Byculla, which the civic body plans to widen to 90 feet. Morlean Road, which is currently home to 167 shanties, has to be widened to 60 feet from the present 40 feet.

Times View

One would have hoped last year's trenchant criticism of the state of Mumbai's roads during and after monsoon would have goaded the BMC into doing better this year. But the pace of work on the ground indicates Mumbaikars are staring at another pothole-ridden monsoon this year. Giving motorable roads round the year does not require rocket science; it needs a sense of responsibility and being sensitive to the citizen's basic needs. The apathy with which citizens' problems are treated by the BMC could be one of the major reasons behind the voter apathy seen during elections in Mumbai.


----------



## India101

New Projects! -

*Eon*, Jerbai Wadia Road, Parel - ~65fl










~~~~~

*Signature Towers*, Mazagaon - ~70fl x 2 towers










~~~~~

*Shanti Regalia*, Worli - ~70fl










~~~~~

*Tirumala Upanishad*, Goregaon West - ~70fl + 40fl










~~~~~

*Almas Tower*, Tardeo - ~53fl










~~~~~

*Feugo Tower*, Shuklaji Street, Kamathipura - ~50fl










~~~~~

*RA Residence*, Dadar - 45fl | 170m x 2 towers










~~~~~

*Bandra Ohm/Parinee Ism*, Bandra - 140m


----------



## desiyogi

Awesome. Isn't the "egg in the middle" building already constructed?
It has a unique design.


----------



## hkskyline

*CIDCO hid reserved forest land to get airport nod, says activist*
Times of India
Mar 4, 2012, 05.50AM IST

NAVI MUMBAI: An environmentalist from the city has complained to the ministry of environment and forests that the proposed airport at Navi Mumbai received the environment clearance in 2010 as CIDCO, the nodal agency of the project, did not reveal to the authorities the presence of 130 hectares of reserved forest land in the area.

Besides, the distance between the airport and the Karnala bird sanctuary is less than the prescribed 10km, though while asking for the green nod, the officials had wrongly shown it to be more than 10km.

"It is a very serious matter that City and Industrial Development Corporation of Maharashtra Limited (Cidco) hid the fact about the reserved forest in the airport zone while obtaining the environment clearance. The green clearance should be revoked on this very point," said Debi Goenka of Conservation Action Trust. "Last month, I, along with senior Cidco officials, conducted a field survey of the airport land and found that its distance from the Karnala sanctuary boundary is 9.5km. An airport coming up this close to a bird sanctuary is dangerous, considering possibilities of bird-hits."

Following the find, he complained about it to Union environment secretary Tishya Chatterjee, asking the ministry to revoke the green clearance. "Cidco is spending around Rs 5,000 crore to flatten two hillocks, change the courses of two rivers, remove 400 acre mangroves and the now disclosed 130 hectares (around 321 acres) of reserved forests. It is wiser to shift the airport elsewhere than spend an insane amount to destroy nature," said Goenka.

A senior Cidco official, however, refuted Goenka's "findings", saying going by the calculation, the airport boundary was over 10 km from the bird sanctuary. He also said the reserved forest within the airport area, which environmentalists claimed was not revealed to MoEF while seeking clearance, was deforested and handed over to Cidco way back in 1972-73. "The forest land was bifurcated in 1915. The deforested portion was handed over to Cidco which is using it for the airport," said the Cidco official. However, TOI has gathered that state forest officials have prepared a draft that will be submitted to MoEF, stating the disputed green zone is indeed an earmarked reserved forest land, as shown in the revenue department records.

The Cidco official also added that Matheran and Elephanta did not lie in the landing or take-off path and the details had been submitted to MoEF. But Goenka maintained that Matheran was bound to become "very noisy" once the planes started landing and taking off from Navi Mumbai.

"The Wildlife Advisory Board will have to look into the plan, regarding the airport's proximity to the bird sanctuary. About the reserved forest, MoEF will have to take a call," said a state forest official.


----------



## el palmesano

omg!!!!!!!! what a wondefoul projects!!


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## India101

desiyogi said:


> Awesome. Isn't the "egg in the middle" building already constructed?
> It has a unique design.


No, that would The Capitol, by the same architect -


----------



## hkskyline

*Women give monorail its colours*
Mar 9, 2012, 06.01AM IST
Times of India

MUMBAI: The monorail, set to be inaugurated later this year, will add a splash of colour to the city's otherwise drab landscape with their brightly painted cabins. And Mumbai has to two women to thank for all this colour -additional commissioner of MMRDA Ashwini Bhide and K Vijaylaxmi, deputy chief of the transport planning department.

Talking to TOI, Bhide said, "We decided to put in place something which reflects the spirit of Mumbai, the different communities and the fact that this is the country's commercial capital. We chose hues like fluorescent green, sky blue and pink. The colours represent a certain youthfulness that is representative of the monorail, which is new to this country.''

Officials of the MMRDA, which financed the project, said the National Institute of Design in Ahmedabad was roped in to devise the colour scheme. The NID put their experts on the job and came out with a series of colour schemes which were painstakingly put together and discussed over a period of several months.

Bhide said they discussed the issue at length with the designers. They also discussed the regular steel colour which most monorails and metros sport across the globe. Finally, two designs were finalized the steel colours made way for something more colourful. "We had to take a decision on whether to be plain or colourful and we decided on the latter,'' the additional commissioner said.

Bhide further said that they are aware of the fact that many Indians chew paan and spit it out, staining the suburban trains cabins. "We are sure that the people who take the monorail will not spit out and discolour the bright colours.''


----------



## henchman

guys does anyone have any updates about the hotel taj searock?


----------



## bhargavsura

:delete:


----------



## SmokeCity

rdiddy said:


> the titile of this thread should be -- A Collection of Ugly Buildings


True That


----------



## India101

*Marathon Futurex*, Lower Parel - 168m, 38 fl













Ashbaggins said:


> Copyright @Ashbaggins


----------



## hkskyline

*Mumbai govt should act upon the advisory of union ministries on cellphone towers*
Aug 12, 2012, 06.16PM IST
The Times of India

MUMBAI: In an important advisory issued this week, the union environment ministry has stated that new cellphone towers should not be constructed within a radius of one kilometre of existing towers, in view of the electro magnetic radiation (EMR) threat they imbue. But more significantly it has advised local governments to undertake a review of existing towers and relocate or remove ones that pose a threat. It has also recommended an urgent refining of safe standards of exposure.

The guidelines follow the report of an expert committee which was set up to study the possible impact of communication towers on wildlife including birds and bees. "The review of the available scientific information by the Expert Committee in the report indicates that the EMR interfere with the biological systems," states the advisory.

India has an estimated four lakh cellphone towers currently and is likely to get another lakh by the year 2014. There have been many protests across cities over the unfeterred proliferation of cellphone towers, with some reaching local courts. In Mumbai for instance, some residents have recently formed a group, Indians for Safe Environment to protest against the radiation-related health hazards of these towers.

"Regular auditing and monitoring of EMR should be conducted in urban localities, ducational/hospital/industrial/residential/recreational premises and especially around the protected areas and ecologically sensitive areas," states the ministry's advisory, clearing adding that "problematic towers from an EMR point of view should be got suitably relocated or removed".

What is important now is that local governments pro-actively work upon the ministry's diktats and they don't fall into a vacuum. An inter-ministerial committee had for instance, in December advised that cellphone tower radiation be brought down to one-tenth its existing levels.


----------



## hkskyline

*Centre urged to remove restrictions in areas around upcoming airport in Navi Mumbai*
Times of India
Aug 20, 2012, 10.21AM IST 

MUMBAI: City and Industrial Development Corporation (Cidco), the nodal agency for building Navi Mumbai international airport has demanded the centre to give it powers to clear the building plans up to 75 meters height.

Such powers are presently with the civil aviation ministry which is going to partner with the Cidco in developing the project. "We should be given powers to clear buildings up to 75 meters of height and the height beyond that can be decided by the civil aviation department," said a Cidco official.

Recently the Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan and Cidco Chairman Pramod Hindurao, called on Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to apprise him of the progress over the ambitious Rs 14000 crore project to come up on over 2000 hectares of land. As per the civil aviation norms within minimum 9km to 20 km of the airport's periphery the norms for heighted buildings are stricter.

To expedite the commencement of bidding process for the project, CIDCO has prepared the bid draft for approval of the Project Monitoring Committee of GoM and civil aviation ministry but still awaiting the nod.

CIdco said the applicants in outer areas i.e. away from Airport more than 6 Km. and up to 20 Kms are the buildings of low height range of 20 m height which are requesting for NOC. This is creating hardships to applicants as the applicable height as per Civil Aviation norms in the outer area is about 9 to 20 km. Considering this CIDCO requested AAI to permit the Local Authority to issue permissions for the buildings height upto 75 m beyond which NOC can be obtained from AAI.


----------



## azzi282

Seawoods estate, Navi Mumbai:



IndiansUnite said:


> L&T's Seawood mixed use project is under construction:
> 
> *June 13* - Copyright lansca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Render*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more renders *here*


----------



## azzi282

More information on the Sea woods mixed use project:



IndiansUnite said:


> This is *HOK's* design for L&T's upcoming Seawoods station development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK’s client, L+T Realty, wants Seawoods Station to be India’s “largest and best-planned transit-oriented development.”
> 
> The project is a 6.5 million-square-foot mixed-use development built over the national railway Seawoods Station in Navi Mumbai.
> 
> The mixed-use development is designed to become an iconic lifestyle center. It includes 1.5 million square feet of world-class retail space, 3.1 million square feet of Class A office space, 1.4 million square feet of parking and support space, and a 520,000-square-foot rail station. It is expected to draw domestic and international companies to conduct business in Navi Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video showing a pre-design rendering:


More recent update by CG (22nd august):


----------



## azzi282

IndiansUnite said:


> Here's the latest addition to the Dadar skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Deekshith for giving a headsup about the soft launch of Wadhwa's new *60 storey* resi tower project in Dadar. I spoke with one of Wadhwa's reps and he sent a PDF over with the project's info and renders. They haven't released its name though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Team*:
> • Principal Architect – Hafeez Contractor
> • Municipal Architect – Spaceage Consultants
> • Structural Consultant – Mahimtura Consultants
> • MEP – MEP Consulting Engineers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Land Area – 2 Acres
> • Soft Launch Date – 18th June 2012
> • Proposed Launch – November 2012 (Dhanteras)
> • Bhoomi Poojan – November 2012 (Dhanteras)
> • Levels of Car Parking – 9 levels
> • 1st Livable floor – From 11th Floor onwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location* (view on google maps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Layout*:


This one is close to the Kohinoor and the Ruby in Dadar.


----------



## azzi282

*Mumbai University to build it big: A Rs200 crore international centre*



> The University of Mumbai is all set to build one of India’s biggest international convention centre on five acres of land in its Kalina campus.
> 
> The centre, which will have a capacity to accommodate 6,500 people, will take two-and-a-half years to be built at Rs200 crore.
> 
> The university officials have been working on the ambitious project for the last one year.
> 
> On Tuesday, vice-chancellor Rajan Welukar made a presentation of the project to the deputy chief minister Ajit Pawar. Higher and technical education minister Rajesh Tope was also present at the meeting.
> 
> Pawar has promised to give Rs100 crore for the centre.
> 
> The state-of-the-art centre will be built according to the green building concept. It will also have executive suites for delegates and will be used for state events.
> 
> The centre, covering 4 lakh sqft area, will have a plenary hall, board room, auditorium and meeting room.
> 
> “We have identified a five-acre land in the Kalina campus. We had invited design for the centre from globally acclaimed architects. After shortlisting four designs, we selected one and gave a presentation to the state government,” said a senior official from the university.
> 
> “The sprawling centre will have a multi-purpose hall. There will be a facility to hold a parallel meeting. We are aiming to finish the work within two-and-a-half years,” he added.
> 
> He added that the government would fund Rs100 crore and the rest would be raisedthrough public contribution. “We will approach corporate houses through our alumni association. Asit Kotecha, an alumna, has donated Rs35 crore for the centre,” he said.
> 
> Shanmukhanada Hall in King’s circle, the city’s biggest auditorium, can seat only 2,703 people. The auditorium, where most political events and community gatherings are held,has a huge demand and there is a long list of people waiting to book the hall.


LINK

FYI 200crores is roughly $36 million...

Here are some renders posted a while back:



Anniyan said:


> James Law Cybertecture has been declared winner of the selected international architecture competition for the MUMBAI UNIVERSITY CONVENTION CENTRE.





Anniyan said:


>


----------



## Jim856796

Mods, delete post.


----------



## India101

Update!

*Century IT Park* - 300m & 55m, 59 fl












IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I entered the site and took this while negotiating with the guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..then I got kicked out. Back on the street now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From kamala mills' entrance:


----------



## India101

*Oasis* - 373m, 85fl + 238m, 60fl












IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these yesterday:
> 
> residential tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commercial tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resi (in the back) + commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resi zoomed in:


----------



## India101

*Orbit Terraces* - 60fl












IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these today from Kamala mills:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Lodha's NTC/DLF mill site in the foreground. Lots of workers were walking along the perimeter


----------



## India101

*Kohinoor Sqaure* - 203m, 43fl + 117m, 32 fl












IndiansUnite said:


> shot these yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tower 2


----------



## India101

*Ahuja Towers * - 55fl x 2












IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload more later.





IndiansUnite said:


> views from the street in front of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close ups:


----------



## India101

*Century Bhavan* - 25fl













IndiansUnite said:


> Also noticed that they've started to clad the Century International tower in Prabhadevi:


----------



## India101

*Jumeirah Hotel* - 59 fl












IndiansUnite said:


> Demolition work has begun!


----------



## India101

*Omkar Worli *- 300m+, 78 fl + 77fl + 63fl












IndiansUnite said:


> It was a damn hazy day today btw.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ woww!!!!!!! have you more renders of these projeccts?


----------



## India101

*Indiabulls Sky Forest* - 281m-80 fl + 60 fl 












IndiansUnite said:


> View from One IBC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Potains for Indiabulls*





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*One Avighna Park* - 266m, 64fl












India101 said:


> Feb Update from *One Avighna Park*


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the updates!


----------



## India101

*Indiabulls Sky* - 48fl












VIP123 said:


> Pic taken yesterday


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!


----------



## India101

*Mumbai Skyscraper Projects List*

Updated the 50 floor & above list! 

1.	*India Tower*, Marine Lines: 125 fl _(720m)_ *On Hold*
2.	*Joyus Housing Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 125fl _(486m)_ *APP*
3.	* World One*, Lower Parel: 117 fl _(442m)_ *U/C*
4.	*Imperial Tower 3*, Tardeo: 116 fl _(400m)_ *PRO*
5.	*Shreepati Gardens*, Parel: 110fl _(400m+)_ x 2 + 68fl x 2 *APP*
6.	*Platinum II*, Mumbai: 100fl *PRO*
7.	* Matru Mandir*, Tardeo: 100fl_ (325m)_ + 55fl *APP*
8.	*Celestia Spaces *, Sewri: ~78fl to 90fl x 8 towers *PRO*
9.	*KUL Couture*, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) *APP*
10.	*World View / Queens Tower*, Lower Parel: 90 fl*U/C*
11.	*Shreepati Skies*, Tardeo: 88fl _(301m)_ *APP*
12.	*Oasis *, Worli: 85fl_ (375m)_ + 53fl (239m) *U/C*
13.	*Tower at Prakash Cotton Mills*, Lower Parel: 85 fl (307m) *PRO*
14.	*Lokdhandwala Minerva*, Worli: 82fl _(304m)_ *U/C*
15.	*Shreepati Estate*, Lower Parel: 81fl *APP*
16.	*Orchid Heights*, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 _(300m)_ *U/C*
17.	*Indra Tower*, Dadar: 80fl (300m) *PRO*
18.	*Waves*, Worli: 80fls *PRO*
19.	*DB Central*, Mumbai Central: 80fl *PRO*
20.	*Indiabulls Sky Forest*, Parel: 80fl + 60fl *U/C*
21.	*Island City Centre*, Wadala: 79 fl x 7 *U/C*
22.	*Omkar Worli*, Worli: 78fl + 77fl + 63fl (300m+) *U/C*
23.	*Palais Royale*, Lower Parel: 75fl _(320m)_ *U/C*
24.	*Lodha Blue Moon*, Lower Parel: ~75 fl x 6 *APP*
25.	*Mumbai Sails *, Prabhadevi: 75 fl x 3 *APP*
26.	*Orchid Crown*, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 3 *U/C*
27.	*Asttoria *, Borivali: 75 fl x 2 *APP*
28.	*DB Khoja*, Byculla: ~75fl + ~60fl + ~50fl *PRO*
29.	*Indiabulls Sky Suits*, Parel: 75fl *U/C*
30.	*Kalpataru Elan*, Parel: 74 fl *U/C*
31.	*Omkar Alta Monte*, Malad: 73fl + 65fl + 58fl *U/C*
32.	*Nathani Heights*, Mumbai Central: 72fl *U/C*
33.	*Four Seasons Hotel* – Tower 2, Worli: 71fl (355m) *APP*
34.	*Trump Aerial Tower*, Hughes Road: 70fl (253m) *U/C*
35.	*A A Estate Pvt Ltd Project – Shanti Regalia*, Worli: 70fl *PRO*
36.	*RNA Tower*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
37.	*Bay Heights*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
38.	*Signature Tower*, Mazagaon: 70fl x 2 *PRO*
39.	*Twisting Horizons*, Worli: ~70fl (267m) *PRO*
40.	*Ruparel Ariana*, Sewri: ~70 floors *U/C*
41.	*The Trident, Parel*: 69fl + 61 fl *PRO*
42.	*The Residences / HBS Towers*, Worli: 68 fl x 2 *PRO*
43.	*Lodha Venezia*, Parel: 68 fl x 2 *U/C*
44.	*Esque Finmark Pvt Ltd Redevelopment*, Kalachowki: 68 fl _(218m)_ *PRO*
45.	*RNA Metropolis*, Sewri: 67fl* U/C*
46.	*Skydham*, Wadala: 65fl *PRO*
47.	*Americorp Hotel*, Prabhadevi: 65fl *APP*
48.	*Eon Tower*, Parel: 65fl _(230m)_* U/C*
49.	*Star Hotel by Biyani*, Tardeo: 65fl _(296m)_ *PRO*
50.	*Godrej Skycity*, Byculla: 65 fl *APP*
51.	*Orchid Turf View*, Mahalaxmi: 75fl x 4 *U/C*
52.	*Bhagtani Sapphire*, Dahisar: 65 fl *PRO*
53.	*One Avighna Park*, Lower Parel: 64 fl (260m+) *U/C*
54.	*Cresent Bay*, Parel: 64fl + 57fl + 51fl + 51fl *APP*
55.	*Orchid Park*, Mumbai Central: 63 fl *PRO*
56.	*Lodha Dorio*, Wadala: 63fl _(205m_ x 2 *U/C*
57.	*Lodha Elisium*, Wadala: 63fl _205m_ x 2* U/C*
58.	*Namaste Tower*, Lower Parel: 62 fl_ (301m)_ *U/C*
59.	*Richa Tower*, Dadar: 62fl _(227m)_ *APP*
60.	*Lodha Fiorenza* (Milano), Goregaon East: 62fl *U/C*
61.	*HBS Sea View/Lohana*, Marine Lines: 62 fl PRO
62.	*Bhendi Bazaar Redevelopment*, Bhendi Bazaar: 62 fl + 51 fl + 56fl x 2 *APP*
63.	*Kumar Echelon*, Tardeo: 62fl _(321m)_ *APP*
64.	*Byramjee Jeejeebhoy Project*, Parel: 62fl (267m) x 3 towers *APP*
65.	*Nirvana*, Borivali West: 61fl _(250m)_ + 54 fl *U/C*
66.	*Hubtown Realms*, Gamdevi: 60fl _(260m)_ *APP*
67.	*The Imperial*, Tardeo: 60fl x2 _(249m)_ *COM*
68.	*Runwal Ube*, Tardeo: ~60 fl *PRO*
69.	*Indiabulls Blu*, Worli: 60fl (252m) x 2* U/C*
70.	*Tirumala Upanishad*, Goregoan West: ~60 fl *APP*
71.	*Wadhwa Project*, Dadar: 60 fl *PRO*
72.	*Beau Monte*, Sion: 60fl x 2 *APP*
73.	*Orbit Terraces*, Lower Parel: 60fl *U/C*
74.	*Jogeshwari Tower*, Jogeshwari: 60fl *PRO*
75.	*Signia High*, Borivali West: 60 fl *U/C*
76.	*Lokhandwala Sky Heights*, Jacob Circle: ~60fl x 2 *PRO*
77.	*Gammon Project*, Andheri: 60 fl x 2 *PRO*
78.	*Sharpooji Pallonji/SD Corp Project*, Kandivali East: 60 fl x 2
79.	*Emgee Harbour View*, Sewri: 60fl + *PRO*
80.	*Jumeirah Hotel*, Lower Parel: ~59 fl *PRO*
81.	*Orchid Turf Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 58fl *PRO*
82.	*Avarsekar Heights*, Parel: ~58fl *PRO*
83.	*World Crest*, Lower Parel: 57fl* U/C*
84.	*Neumec Eiffel Tower*, Mazagaon: 57 fl *_(147m)_ *U/C*
85.	*Saaga Serenity*, Malad East: 57 fl *U/C*
86.	*Panchasheel Plaza*, Hughes Road: 56fl *PRO*
87.	*Lotus Tower*, Lower Parel: 56 fl *PRO*
88.	*Kumar Project, Mumbai*: 56fl *PRO*
89.	*Seth Development*, Malad (E): 56 fl *PRO*
90.	*East Bay*, Kalachowki: 56 fl *PRO*
91.	*Ahuja Towers*, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
92.	*Redkar & Redkar Tower*, Lalbaug: 55 fl *U/C*
93.	*Sarah Towers*, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 *PRO*
94.	*Orchid Woods*, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 *U/C*
95.	*Yash Recidency*, Dadar East: 55fl *APP*
96.	*Marathon Project at Khatau Mills*, Byculla: 55fl x 3 *APP*
97.	*Ajmera Zeon*, Wadala: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
98.	*Harmony Capito*l, Thane: 55fl *APP*
99.	*Aristo Solitaire Park*, Goregaon: 54fl* PRO*
100.	*Vardham Twinster*, Byculla: 54fl x 2 *PRO*
101.	*Orchid Enclave*, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2* U/C*
102.	*Almas Tower*, Tardeo: 53fl *PRO*
103.	*Atlantis*, Mulund: ~53fl *PRO*
104.	*Florence Tower by Anchor Group*, Mahalaxmi: 53 fl* PRO*
105.	*Lodha Bellissimo*, Mahalaxmi: 52fl (225m) x 2 *COM*
106.	*Kohinoor Square Tower 1*, Dadar: 52fl _(203m)_ *U/C*
107.	*Indiabulls Hotel*, Mumbai: 52fl _(180m)_ *PRO*
108.	* Lodha Primero*, Lower Parel: 52fl *U/C*
109.	*Shreepati Castle*, Khetwadi: 52fl *U/C*
110.	*Schutz & Katagi Designed Tower*, Mumbai: 50fl x 2 *PRO*
111.	*Fuego*, Mumbai Central: 51 fl *U/C*
112.	*Ashok Tower*, Parel: 51 fl *COM*
113.	*Planet Godrej*, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl *COM*
114.	*One Indiabulls Commercial Towers*, Worli: 50fl x 2 _(270m)_ *PRO*
115.	*Orchid Views*, Mahalaxmi: 50fl *U/C*
116.	*Sapphire & Coral*, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 *APP*
117.	*Neptune's Living Point*, Bhandup: 50fl *PRO*
118.	*Saaga Citadell *, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *PRO*
119.	*Century Mills Tower*, Worli: 50 fl *U/C*
120.	*Unitech Project*, Malad: 50fl x 3 *PRO*
121.	*Rivali Park Tower*, Borivali: 50fl *U/C*
122.	*RNA Project*, Worli: 50fl *PRO*
123.	*Oberoi Exquisite*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C *
124.	*Oberoi Esquire*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C*
125.	*Madhav Bhavan*, Lower Parel: 50fl *PRO*
126.	*Zeus Residency*, Sion: 50fl *PRO *
127.	*Ace Links, Nariman Point*: 50 fl (200m) *U/C*
128.	*100 Above, Bhandup*: 50fl x 5 *APP*
129.	*Lotus Complex Tower 1*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
130.	*Tower at Rainbow Ground*, Andheri: 50 fl *U/C*
131.	*Aqua Terra*, Tardeo: 50 fl *PRO*
132.	*Ajmera Aeon*, Wadala: 50fl *U/C*
133.	*Taj Lumina*, South Mumbai: 50fl *PRO*
134.	*Lotus Complex*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
135.	*Fifth Season*, Mulund: 50 fl x 6 *PRO*
136.	*Ajmera Cityscapes Project*: 50fl *PRO*
137.	*Lodha: The Exclusive*, Worli: 50fl *APP*
138.	*Discovery Offices*, Mulund: 50fl (205m) *U/C*


----------



## India101

*Nathani Heights *- 262m, 72 fl












dubairaj said:


>


----------



## India101

*Oasis* - 372m-85fl + 239m-53fl 












Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*Minerva* - 304m, 82fl













sky_india said:


>


----------



## India101

*Omkar Worli* - 300m+, 78 fl, 77fl, 63fl












Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*BeauMonte *- 60fl x 2












IndiansUnite said:


> A recent pic from MPE shows the site has been barricaded:


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the updates!


----------



## eurico

OMG Mumbai is so catching up with Shanghai with a lot of supertall project... amahziingggg kay:

ps I love Omkar Worli project


----------



## India101

^Yep, I think Mumbai already has more skyscraper projects than Shanghai so hopefully we will soon catch up!


----------



## India101

*Kohinoor Square* - 203m-52fl + 117m-33fl 












jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright hemant_meena


----------



## absolut21

India101 said:


> Orbit Terraces - 60fl


I think this project of orbit has been the same way more than last one year..


----------



## India101

*Ibis* - 49fl












jinka sreekanth said:


> from mpe


----------



## el palmesano

very nice


----------



## Pals_RGB

This is the complete list of all the u/c buildings above 200 meters in Mumbai.... :banana::banana::banana:
_______________________________________________________________

Under construction buildings above 200m ::
----------------------------------------------------------
~World one -------------- Lower parel---- 442m ----- 117fl
~Oasis worli ---------- --- Worli --- ----- 372m ------ 85fl
~DB Crown 1 ------------- Prabhadevi --- 337m ------ 75fl
~DB Crown 2 ------------- Prabhadevi ---- 337m ----- 75fl
~Palais royale ------------ Worli -- ----- - 320m ------ 75fl
~Minerva -------------- -- Mahalaxmi - -- 304m ------ 85fl
~Namaste tower --------- Lower parel -- - 301m ------ 62fl
~Omkar worli 1 ----------- Worli --------- 300m+------ (??)
~Omkar worli 2 ----------- Worli --------- 300m+------ (??)
~Omkar worli 3 ---------- Worli --------- 300m+------ (??)
~IB Sky suites ---------- Lower parel ----291m ----- - 75fl
~DB Crown ------------- Prabhadevi ---- 290(appx)--- 60+fl
~IB Sky forest ---------- Lower parel --- 281m ------- 80fl
~One Avigna park ----- - Lower parel --- 266m ------- 64fl
~Nathani Heights ------ Mumb. Central ---262m ------ 72fl 
~Nirvana 1 ------------- Borivali -------- 250m ------- 61fl
~Ahuja towers ------- -- Prabhadevi ---- 250m ---- -- 53fl
~IB Sky 2 -------------- Lower parel ---- (???) ------- 65fl
~World crest -------- ---Lower parel ---- 223m ------- 57fl
~Orbit terraces ------ -- Lower parel ---- 207m ------- 61fl
~Discovery offices ------ Mulund -------- 205m ------- 50fl
~Lodha Dioro 1---------- Wadala -------- 205m ------- 60+
~Lodha Dioro 2---------- Wadala -------- 205m ------- 60+
~Lodha Elisium 1 -------- Wadala -------- 205m ------- 60+
~Lodha Elisium 2 --------- Wadala -------- 205m ------ 60+
~Lodha Evoq --- --------- Wadala -------- 205m ------ 60+
~Kohinoor square --------- Dadar ----- --- 205m ------ 52fl
~Omkar Altamonte 1----- Malad ----------( ??? ) ------ 73fl
~Omkar Altamonte 2----- Malad ----------( ??? ) ------ 65fl
~RNA metropolis ------- - Sewri ----------( ??? ) ------ 67fl
~Lodha Primero -------- Mahalaxmi ----- - ( ??? ) ------ 52fl
~Lodha Fiorenza --------Goregaon ------- ( ??? ) -------62fl
~Signia High ------- --- - Borivali -------- 200m ------- 55fl


Site-prep ::
--------------------------------------------------------
~Eon tower ------------ Parel ------ ----- ( ??? ) ------ 65fl
~ICC 1 ---------------- Wadala ----------- 300m+----- 79fl
~ICC 2 ------------- --- Wadala ----------- 300m+---- 79fl
~One IB Blu 1 ------------Worli -- --------- 250m+---- ( ??)
~One IB Blu 2 ----------- Worli --- --------- 250m+---- ( ??)
~Lodha Venezia 1 - ------ Parel ----------- ( ??? ) ----- 68fl
~Lodha Venezia 2 ------- Parel ----------- ( ??? ) ------ 68fl


On hold ::
---------------------------------------------------------------
~India Tower ------------ Marine Lines ------- 720m -- ---127fl
~DB Heights 1 ----------- Mahalaxmi -------- 300m+ ----- 80fl
~DB Heights 2 ----------- Mahalaxmi -------- 300m+ ----- 80fl
~Zenriba terraces ------- Prabhadevi ---------200m --- -- 50fl 
~DB orchid enclave 1 ---- Mumb central ------ ( ??? ) -- -- 56fl
~DB orchid enclave 2 ---- Mumb central ------ ( ??? ) ----- 56fl


----------



## Pals_RGB

India101, what is Kumar couture (prabhadevi) ? can you give me the link ?


----------



## India101

It is now known as KUL Couture. Here are a few links:

*The Economic Times | 275-metre ritzy tower to come up in Prabhadevi
Kumar Urban Development Limited | KUL 
The Skyscraper Center*


----------



## India101

*Oberoi Exquisite* - 50fl x 3












jinka sreekanth said:


> from  oberoi aanalyst preentation Q4 2012


----------



## India101

*Nirvana* - 250m-61fl + 54fl + 45fl 












deekshith said:


> From MPE.


----------



## India101

*Omkar Alta Monte* - 73fl + 65fl + 58fl












deekshith said:


> From MPE.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Imperial Tower, 116 stories, 400 meters - Mumbai's tallest building - Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill
http://www.archdaily.com/369617/adr...-unveils-proposal-for-mumbai-s-tallest-tower/


























This article is apparently from May 7, 2013. Is it legit?


----------



## RegentHouse

India101 said:


> ^Yep, I think Mumbai already has more skyscraper projects than Shanghai so hopefully we will soon catch up!


LOL no. Bombay has to beat Sao Paulo first. Also, the majority of China's skyscraper projects aren't reported here, so any numbers stated are far less.


----------



## el palmesano

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imperial Tower, 116 stories, 400 meters - Mumbai's tallest building - Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill
> http://www.archdaily.com/369617/adr...-unveils-proposal-for-mumbai-s-tallest-tower/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article is apparently from May 7, 2013. Is it legit?


wow!!!!


----------



## Pals_RGB

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imperial Tower, 116 stories, 400 meters - Mumbai's tallest building - Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill
> http://www.archdaily.com/369617/adr...-unveils-proposal-for-mumbai-s-tallest-tower/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article is apparently from May 7, 2013. Is it legit?


There is a dedicated thread to this project in the proposed supertalls section. go there n check out.
Btw it will not be Mumbai's tallest, tallest one currently u/c is 442m WORLD ONE. Also there is a 720m tall tower as well which is currently on hold.


----------



## Pals_RGB

RegentHouse said:


> LOL no. Bombay has to beat Sao Paulo first. Also, the majority of China's skyscraper projects aren't reported here, so any numbers stated are far less.


Really ? The tallest building in Sao paulo is just 170m tall (source- wiki), whereas in Mumbai (Bombay) already 20 buildings are above 170m s in height. Plus more than 50 buildings above 200m s are in u/c, planning, app or site prep stage including many supertall projects. see here


----------



## devendra1

Mumbai's list has many missing buildings. There will be easily 500 buildings more than 25 floors


----------



## India101

RegentHouse said:


> LOL no. Bombay has to beat Sao Paulo first. Also, the majority of China's skyscraper projects aren't reported here, so any numbers stated are far less.


Beat Sao Paulo? Sao Paulo doesn't even have any skyscrapers. 

And no where did I say Mumbai has more skyscraper projects than the whole of China.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Depents on how you definate a skyscraper. Watch pictures from Sao Paulo and you will see many buildings which are 100m tall or taller. I would say that a 100m high building is a "skyscraper" the forum names for buildings, which are 200m-299m doesn't depends on international definations as much as I know. But I would say too that Mumbai has much more skyscrapers then Sao Paulo, and they are much better.


----------



## Dean_14

India101 said:


> ^Yep, I think Mumbai already has more skyscraper projects than Shanghai so hopefully we will soon catch up!


haha? seriously?
i dont mean to be offensive but i dont think u are making the right statement:lol:


----------



## deekshith

Mumbai stands neck to neck with shanghai in-terms of skyscraper developments.
Shanghai has 43 skyscrapers including U/C, T/O and complete.... Mumbai also has 43 skyscraper projects (35 U/C, 1 T/O, 7 complete) 

Also I would like to remind you that shanghai got its first skyscraper(200m+) in 1996 whereas Mumbai got its first in 2010. Mumbai's skyscraper development (43 in 3 years) is much greater than shanghai (43 skyscrapers in 17 years).


----------



## Pals_RGB

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB

Island city center 75-80 fl. Not exactly a render, bit more like artistic impression.


----------



## Pals_RGB

-del-


----------



## el palmesano

wow!


----------



## India101

*Oasis* - 372m-85fl + 239m-53fl 












jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *Humayunn N A Peerzaada
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110/365 Prabhadevi, Mumbai, Maharashtra - India


----------



## India101

*Omkar 1973* - 300m+, 78 fl, 77fl, 63fl













Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

Some new projects! 

Project @ Western India Mills 










-----

Project @ Tardeo










-----

*Vighnaharta Towers*










-----

*Avarsekar Heights*










-----

*Godrej Skycity*










-----

*DB Central *










-----

Project @ Magathane 










-----

*Asttoria*


----------



## doctor joe

I love Mumbai!!!!!


----------



## ironalbo

nice pictures, for nice city


----------



## Highcliff

has it already been posted?



hussu123 said:


> one indiabulls centre,mumbai,india


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^Highcliff :cheers::cheers::cheers:

*URMI ESTATE 45 fl T/O

*


jinka sreekanth said:


> PHOTOCOPYRIGHT maithilikabre


----------



## Pals_RGB

Another render of * Lotus Tower*, proposed



India101 said:


> Larger view of* Lotus Tower* from *Woods Bagot
> *


----------



## Pals_RGB

A new proposed residential. Info and full renders are not available yet.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Looks like we are gonna have a few more skyscrapers in Byculla



akbarsyed said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Peninsula-buys-5-acre-Byculla-mill-for-Rs-600cr/articleshow/22016420.cms
> 
> MUMBAI: In a deal signalling the realty market's appetite for clear land parcels, Peninsula Land Ltd, an Ashok Piramal Group company, has purchased the defunct five-acre Great Eastern Spinning and Weaving Company Ltd in Byculla for more than Rs 600 crore, or more than Rs 120 crore an acre.
> 
> The Ashok Piramal Group company is learnt to have signed a memorandum of understanding with Mahindra Lifespaces and the Kanoria family, who jointly own the mill. A formal sale agreement is to be signed later this year.
> 
> Piramal beat three competitors-Lodha Group, Vallabh Sheth group and Piramal Realty-and bagged the deal.
> 
> Rajeev Piramal, managing director and vice-chairman of Peninsula Land Ltd, declined to comment, while an email to Mahindra Lifespaces did not elicit any response. Cushman and Wakefield, advisors in the deal, also declined to comment.
> 
> This is the second property purchased by Peninsula. In 2011, it had bought Bishopsgate, a five-storey residential building co-owned by Standard Chartered and the HSBC Ltd in Breach Candy for Rs 272 crore.
> 
> Situated near Jijamata Udyan on Dr Ambedkar Road, the mill is spread across five acres with a development potential of about 6 lakh sq ft. Considering the location, on the main Dr Ambedkar road and Jijamata Udyan the developer will construct high-end residential apartments. Flats in this area are currently quoted at over Rs 25,000 per sq ft.
> 
> The Byculla mill is among the earliest defunct textile mills that opened up for development following a state decision in 1991. On July 14, 1995, the Kanorias entered into a joint venture agreement with Mahindra and Mahindra to develop the land.
> 
> According to the agreement, Mahindra gave an advance in excess of Rs 35 crore to the Kanorias to fulfill certain formalities and also formed a firm Mahindra Gesco. But differences arose and an arbitrator was appointed by the Bombay high court. Both parties ended their differences by filing consent terms in court.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Lodha Codename Bluemoon* is renamed as *THE PARK* with six buildings of height 78 floors and 268 meters. Official renders are not available yet. 

Probable renders - 



IU said:


> link to project website --> *clicky*
> 
> Couple days ago, I received an invite to the pre-launch event of the third tower (codenamed: Gold Moon) in NY/Chicago/Dallas. It contained this render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's with the nude facade of the upper half.





RiSHi said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> source -lodha



*site lay out*


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^^ Sept 01 update from the site, 



Coolguyz said:


> If they stick to the plan shown above it would be very good for the area in terms of greenery which will be added


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^^ Sept 01 update from the site, 



Coolguyz said:


> If they stick to the plan shown above it would be very good for the area in terms of greenery which will be added


----------



## Pals_RGB

More residential 



Mak sat said:


> dont know if this is uploaded before , i read ad of this project in todays newspaper
> 
> Brillante panvel
> Brillante Panvel is located at Kolkhe, Panvel, Navi Mumbai.
> Garnet Construction
> 3 towers, 40 storeys and 960 flats in total. Project is located 0.5kms from chokle and 1.5kms from somthane railway station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:http://panvel.olx.in/brillante-panvels-first-sky-health-residences-of-40-storey-iid-524044721[/URL]


----------



## Pals_RGB

*reliance-gets-nod-for-rs-684-crore-16-lakh-sq-ft-project-in-navi-mumbai.*



akbarsyed said:


> http://www.mid-day.com/news/2013/au...rore-16-lakh-sq-ft-project-in-navi-mumbai.htm
> 
> Environment dept clears Reliance Corporate IT Park Ltd's commercial-residential project which has the largest built-up area sanctioned so far in Navi Mumbai; project cost a whopping Rs 684 crore
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the biggest realty projects in the metropolitan region cleared by the environment department, Reliance Corporate IT Park Ltd got the state’s nod to go ahead with its residential and commercial project spread across 87,323 square metres between Rabale and Ghansoli.
> 
> 
> The site of the project in Gothivli village.
> 
> The venture had got the green signal for a built-up area (that is, area including vertical development) of 1.47 lakh square metres or 16 lakh square foot, which is the largest so far for Navi Mumbai.
> 
> The project would come up at the villages of Gothivli and Talavli that fall after Rabale, and cover around two-dozen sectors there.
> 
> According to realtors and locals, this is the biggest real estate development taking place in Navi Mumbai. Arvind Goel, MCHI-Navi Mumbai president, said, “Whatever has been developed in Navi Mumbai in the last few years is equivalent to what Reliance is developing currently at this project. We welcome this as development means movement in the market. With hotels there would be employment, and more residents mean more business.”
> 
> A realtor said the land rate in the area is around Rs 5,000-6,000 per square foot, and the project would propel the real estate business forward, boosting sales.
> 
> The reporter’s efforts to get in touch with Reliance Corporate IT Park Ltd received no response. MiD DAY has a copy of the clearance, signed by the new principal secretary of the department R A Rajeev on July 30.
> 
> Navi Mumbai’s biggest development project
> >> The Reliance project, spread over 87,323 square metres, is a complex of seven buildings: five 12-storey residential buildings, a nine-storey structure to house service apartments, and finally, a four-storey hotel.
> >> There would be ample sheltered parking space, green cover and two recreational grounds.
> >> The project has been estimated to accommodate, in entirety, 2,022 residents or clients.
> 
> Room for more
> 344, number of flats in residential complex, of which 240 are for houses
> 104, number of flats in the service apartments building
> 161, number of rooms in the hotel
> 
> Number of occupants
> 1,200, number of people the residential complex would be able to house
> 580, number of clients who would be accommodated in the service apartments
> 282, number of guests the hotel would be able to host at a time
> 
> Money-wise
> Rs 684.25 crore, estimated cost
> of the project
> 
> Parking:
> 46,252 sq m, total parking area for the project.
> 1,244, number of slots proposed in the covered parking area
> 
> Green cover:
> 840, number of trees that would be planted on the ground
> 180, number of tress that already stand at the site


----------



## ZZ-II

Pals_RGB said:


> Upcoming residential development in Mumbai, 210 meters (originally posted by bsenroy)
> 
> Source: Dawn Digital FB Page


that design on the right side:


----------



## rksatheesan

Residence Antilia is great!..it has boosted 'the India success' image once again!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Mumbai's supertall projects




I thank Pals_RGB for the information and the help 
Mumbai has 41 projects in total, 8 are definately under construction and 4 are under construction with slow progress or on hold.


----------



## India101

*W54* - 140m | 36 floors










Update! -



jinka sreekanth said:


> Wadhwa Group


----------



## India101

*Raj Infinia* - 38 fl










Update! -



India101 said:


> Copyright Cjappu


----------



## India101

*Magnum Tower* - 44 fl










Update!-



India101 said:


> Copyright Mehul Pithadiya


----------



## India101

*Victoria* - 47 floors










Update! -



IU said:


> Copyright IU


----------



## India101

*Raj Tattva* - 35 floors x 5










Update! -



India101 said:


> Copyright MPE


----------



## India101

*Urmi Estate* - 41 fl + 46 fl










Update! -



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101

*Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel *- 144m | 29 fl










Update! -



Mak sat said:


> Photo:-*Abhinav Saikia*


----------



## India101

*Kalpataru Crest* - 40 floors x 2










Update! -



India101 said:


> *July Update*


----------



## India101

*Tata Aveza *- 159 m | 50fl x 4 + 45fl x 2










Update! -



India101 said:


> *June Updates*
> (More updates in link)


----------



## el palmesano

MATUNGA (W) | W54 | 36fl | 140m 












jinka sreekanth said:


> update from wadhwa group


----------



## el palmesano

MALAD (W) | Auris Serenity | 54fl x 4 












roshanpoojary said:


> Date 17th Dec.
> As seen from Infinity 2 Malad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen from KFC, Link Road.


----------



## el palmesano

BREACH CANDY | JK House | 145 m | 36 fl | T/O





















Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1184458623099986946_1931430376





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Zenia


----------



## el palmesano

GHANSOLI | GeeCee Cloud 36 | 37fl x 3 | U/C












Suncity said:


> Feb 2016
> photos copyright MagicBricks
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2


----------



## el palmesano

KHARGHAR | Sai Miracle | 31 fl | T/O












Suncity said:


> photo copyright MagicBricks


----------



## el palmesano

GOREGAON (E) | JP Decks | 40fl x 2 | U/C













Suncity said:


> photo copyright Magic Bricks


----------



## el palmesano

PAREL | Omkar Veda | 40 fl | U/C












Suncity said:


> Feb 2016
> 
> photo copyright Omkar


----------



## el palmesano

GOREGAON (W) | Sunteck City | 160 m | 45 fl x 3 | U/C



jinka sreekanth said:


> Sunteck city(whatacity) layout.It includes two more than 60 floor towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## el palmesano

KANJURMARG | Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel | 144 m | 29 fl 



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Wax321





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Datta





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Shivam Aher


----------



## el palmesano

WADALA | Dosti Ambrosia | 40 fl | U/C



jinka sreekanth said:


> Times of india epaper





Coolguyz said:


> Topped out
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


----------



## el palmesano

MALAD (E) | Kanakia Levels | 45 fl | 147m | U/C












jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright vicky_acharya_photography


----------



## el palmesano

PAREL | Lodha Venezia | 68fl x 2 | U/C












jinka sreekanth said:


> update from magicbricks


----------



## el palmesano

PAREL | Crescent Bay | 64fl + 57fl + 54fl + 51fl + 48fl + 45fl | U/C












jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Aşan Kasımoğlu


----------



## el palmesano

LOWER PAREL | Lodha Place | World One 442m-117fl + World Crest 223m-57fl + more | U/C




Pals_RGB said:


> 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  The City Angle - Magazine


----------



## el palmesano

GOREGAON (E) | Lodha Fiorenza | 62 fl + 3 x 43 fl | U/C













jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright BRIJ


----------



## el palmesano

LOWER PAREL | Indiabulls Sky Forest | 281m-80 fl + 60 fl | U/C












jinka sreekanth said:


> cross posting from Mumbai cityscapes posted by Coolguyz


----------



## el palmesano

ALTAMOUNT ROAD | Lodha Altamount | 240m | 48 fl | U/C





















jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Bellybytes


----------



## el palmesano

LOWER PAREL | The Park | 268m | 78fl x 4 + more | U/C












_Forum_ said:


> *Photo Copyright: Ibai Rigby*


----------



## Zaz965

el palmesano, thanks a lot :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Munwon

India should really boom due to low commodity prices. Just hope they can get the approval to build taller.


----------



## bhargavsura

Can't wait for the Park to be completed. Mumbai you are going to be looking beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano

PRABHADEVI | Wadhwa Bay 1 | 240m | 65 fl X 3 | Site Prep



jinka sreekanth said:


> Render from dawn digital honkong ltd





jinka sreekanth said:


> As usual From spectacular to pretty ordinary render.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## el palmesano

GOREGAON (E) | Oberoi Esquire | 50 fl x 3 | U/C





















n20 said:


> Thanks for the correction, VIP123;
> 
> a video on Oberoi Esquire by Propertywala-





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright akshaysagar1095


----------



## el palmesano

Runwal Bliss Kanjurmarg Mumbai













jinka sreekanth said:


> 10 towers of more than 150 meters.Exterior Render *Runwal bliss* from Dawn digital honkong ltd


----------



## el palmesano

*Work on Ro-Ro terminal at Ferry Wharf to begin soon*




jinka sreekanth said:


> ﻿
> Project Will Help Decongest City Roads Of Traffic Bound For Goa, Konkan
> In a significant move to reduce the burden of over 10,000 Goaand Konkan-bound vehicles on city roads, the Mumbai Port Trust (MbPT) has awarded the work order for the Ro-Ro (Roll On & Roll Off) water transport services terminal at Ferry Wharf, even as similar development is underway at Mandwa in Alibaug by the Maharashtra Maritime Board (MMB).
> Ro-Ro service vessels can carry vehicles as well as passengers from one end to another.
> 
> “One Ro-Ro service will be able to carry over 300 passenger cars or about 100 trucks. It will not only help save almost one hour of travel time as well as fuel, but also cut vehicular pollution,“ said MbPT chairman Sanjay Bhatia. His deputy , Yashodhan Wanage, said that if all goes according to plan, the terminal should be ready in two-and-a-half years when Ro-Ro vessel services are expected to begin.
> 
> According to senior Mantralaya officials, the fare per car or SUV would be Rs 400-Rs 500 and for trucks, Rs 700-Rs 800.
> 
> The MbPT has also decided to issue tenders for a Rs 54-crore project to upgrade and modernize the cruise terminal at Indira Docks, which currently handles both cruise liners and cargo ships. The port trust has appointed Planet 3 as the consultant to prepare the technical report, including the architectural design.
> 
> The Ferry Wharf terminal work order has been awarded to Karagwal Construction Pvt Ltd, which is likely to get an investment worth Rs 35 crore. “Ro-Ro services will save a detour from Pen, Panvel Road, a 110km distance; they will take just 20 minutes to ferry vehicles from one end to another.And, if the 30 minutes required for embarking and disembarking on both sides is included, motorists will save around one hour travel time,“ said a source.
> 
> The Mumbai port receives around 6,000 international ships every year, barges luxury yachts and ferry services. Currently , catamarans and hovercrafts are used to transport only passengers between two destinations. “Once vehicles start using Ro-Ro services, there will be more road space on the eastern corridor.Eventually , when the Cidco terminal towards Nerul comes up, most of the traffic will be diverted via Ro-Ro vessels and catamarans,“ the source said.
> 
> “The letter of intent has been issued to Karagwal Construction to create marineside facilitiesinfrastructure for taking vehicles on the Ro-Ro vessel. The Maharashtra Maritime Board will appoint the operator for the Mandwa infrastructure.Once both terminals are rea dy, the Ro-Ro vessel and catamaran operators will be appointed,“ said a Mantralaya official said.
> 
> Including MbPT, Cidco and MMB terminal facilities, the project is expected to cost Rs 1,000 to Rs 1,200 crore with each agency spending around Rs 400 crore.
> 
> Approximately 1.8 crore people use water transport annually across the state.The Maharashtra State Road Development Corporation was initially entrusted with executing Ro-Ro services project, but it was later handed over to MMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿
> times of india epaper
> ﻿


----------



## el palmesano

Tata Starbus Diesel Electric Hybrid Bus



sahiesh said:


> TATA motors fb
> 
> 'Tata Motors becomes the first Indian manufacturer to bag the single largest order for 25 Tata Starbus Diesel Electric Hybrid Bus from the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA).
> 
> The route connects Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) to Sion, Bandra and Kurla railway stations supporting millions of commuters every day. This city bus is economically viable & eco-friendly - certified by ARAI.'


----------



## SSCwarrior

Updates!



jinka sreekanth said:


> Upcoming project in mumbai from dawndigital


----------



## SSCwarrior

Proposal from 2015. Not much chances of it being approved but still...



jinka sreekanth said:


> *New Unknown supertall residential tower * *95* floors and *368 meters* height designed PEI COBB FREED &PARTNERS.May be India tower .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pei cobb


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Agar Bazar ,dadar west project*



jinka sreekanth said:


> From 3d pixel studio


*Kalpataru, bhandup project
*



jinka sreekanth said:


> This may be kalpataru crest project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3d pixel studio



*Radius and sumer group Harbour heights five towers of more than 60 floors.
*










google earth image









image upload without registrationhttps://certificity.com
radius developers


----------



## SSCwarrior

^^



jinka sreekanth said:


> *Piramal revanta * up to 60 floors *MULUND
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piramal revanta


----------



## metrorailnews1

*Mumbai Metro launches India’s first mobile ticketing system*

http://http://metrorailnews.info/mumbai-metro-launches-indias-first-mobile-ticketing-system/


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Slum redevelopment projects*

Arise developers,West center ,ekta nagar, kandivalli 50 acres development





















Location













https://www.google.com/maps/@19.2014704,72.8296855,1499m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## SSCwarrior

*BHENDI BAZAAR | Saifee Burhani Upliftment Project | 40 fl x 16 + more | U/C*

https://postimage.org/

sbut twitter


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Seawoods–Darave railway station, NAVI MUMBAI*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*MULUND (W) | Ashford Royale | 182m | 50fl x 4 | U/C
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*TARDEO | Lora | ~ 190 m | 50 fl | Site Prep
*



jinka sreekanth said:


> Dawn Digital Honkong ltd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floor count from Maha Rera Registration


----------



## SSCwarrior

*ANDHERI (W) | Transcon Triumph | 135m | 42fl | U/C
*



jinka sreekanth said:


> Transcon group
> Architect Rezakabul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lay out *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*BHANDUP (W) | Kalpataru Crest | 40 fl x 2 | U/C
*


India101 said:


> *Kalpataru Crest, Bhandup West*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Updates:*
> 
> March 2014


----------



## SSCwarrior

*KHARGHAR | Adhiraj Samyama | 55fl x 3 | 165m x 3 | U/C*



India101 said:


> *Adhiraj Samyama*, Kharghar, Navi Mumbai: 55 floors x three towers + more proposed towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These images suggest that many more towers will come up in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adhiraj Constructions*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*GOREGAON (E) | Oberoi Garden City Phase 3 | 69 fl x 5 | Site Prep*









*Location*










*update
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*PAREL | Ariana | 75 fl | U/C*



















In the foreground







[/QUOTE]


----------



## SSCwarrior

*TARDEO | Imperial Edge | 50+ fl | U/C*

imperaialedge.in










location


















Bottom right


----------



## SSCwarrior

*MAZAGON (W) | Harbour Heights | ~ 87floors x 4 | Site Prep*

One of the largest newly launched projects. Seems the construction boom is picking up to 2011 levels.



jinka sreekanth said:


> Radius developers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Thane, Kalpataru Immensa 39floors x 8 
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kanchpada, Transcon Sheth Auris Bliss, 52 Floors
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Palava city*

Massive new residential sector just outside mumbai. First phase is completed while renders of new phases were recently announced. I will try to post them here.


----------



## el palmesano

SSCwarrior said:


> Arise developers,West center ,ekta nagar, kandivalli 50 acres development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@19.2014704,72.8296855,1499m/data=!3m1!1e3


and what will hapen with the people that lives there??


----------



## SSCwarrior

el palmesano said:


> and what will hapen with the people that lives there??


Probably dumped somewhere else, possibly vertical slums, i mean "rehabilitation towers". TBH i have no hope of this project ever happening. Bleeding heart liberals will block this instantly and their gorgeous slums will grow even more. These days quite a few slumdwellers are moving to other cities in the state which is finally booming in recent years


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sunteck City Avenue 2
Goregaon (West), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar*
*2x40 floors*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Auris Serenity
*

*4x55f*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Crescent Bay
Parel, Mumbai South 

6 towers x 55f
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Atmosphere
Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs
3 towers x 43 floors
*










https://newprojects.99acres.com/projects/wadhwa__group/wadhwa_atmosphere/construction/e5q9tofg.jpg


----------



## SSCwarrior

*The Imperial 3 (Proposed)
Tardeo, South Mumbai
396.2-metre (1,300 ft) 116-floor
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha Trump Tower :nuts:
Worli
320 metres (1,050 ft); 78floors

*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*HBS Towers (proposed?)
Worli, Mumbai South
301 metres (988 ft) 85 floors x 2
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*MALAD (E) | Omkar Alta Monte | 73fl + 65fl + 58fl + 50fl | U/C*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*The Wadhwa The Address By The Bay 
Prabhadevi, Mumbai South
3 Towers x 59 floors

*









*From Jan 2017
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky City

Borivali (East), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar 

60 Floors x 10

*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Wadhwa W54
Mahalaxmi Sindhi Colony, Mumbai South
44 floors
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ten BKC
Bandra (East), Mumbai South West 
30 floors
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Hiranandani Fortune City 

21 x 37 floors*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Park
Panvel, Navi Mumbai
14 x 40 floors


*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Acme Oasis
2 x 35 floors*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sheth Beaumonte

3 x 51 floors
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

Raj Torres
Thane

5 x 28 floors


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Enigma
Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

2 x 60 floors*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*SD Astron
Kandivali (East), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar 
3 x 45 floors
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*HPA Alena Residency*


Address: Vikhroli (East), Central Mumbai suburbs 
Project facts


Developer: HPA Spaces

Floors: 41

Towers: 5


----------



## SSCwarrior

*HPA Vicenza Regency
*


Address: Vikhroli (East), Central Mumbai suburbs 
Project facts


Developer: HPA Spaces

Floors: 40

Towers: ?


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha The Park

*


Address: Worli, Mumbai South
Project facts


Developer: Lodha developers

Floors: 75

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Avenue 54


*


Address: Santacruz (West), Mumbai South West
Project facts


Developers: Sumer Group, Radius Developers and ABIL Group

Floors: 13

Towers: 6


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kanakia Zillion Phase I

*


Address: Bandra (East), Mumbai South West 
Project facts


Developers: Kanakia

Floors: 5

Towers: 1: 5,70,000 sq.ft.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Vaikunth

*


Address: Balkum, Mumbai Thane
Project facts


Developers: Piramal Realty

Floors: 26

Towers: 6


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Celestia Spaces
*


Address: Sewri, Mumbai harbour 
Project facts


Developers: Bhattad Group and Peninsula Land

Floors: 63

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha Altamount

*


Address: Worli 
Project facts


Developers: Lodha

Floors: 48 (240m)

Towers: 1
Looks like MotaBhai has some competition 


































photocopyright akkipenkar


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Peninsula Salsette 27
*


Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour
Project facts


Developers: Peninsula land

Floors: 71

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Godrej Sky

*


Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour
Project facts


Developers: Godrej

Floors: 63

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Revanta
*
Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

Official Website: http://www.piramalrevanta.com/

Developers: Piramal

Floors: 46

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Agastya Corporate Park
*
Project facts

Address: Kurla (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

Source Website: http://www.turnerconstruction.com/experience/project/74C0/agastya-corporate-park/

Developers: Piramal

Floors: 7

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ruparel Iris

*
Project facts

Address: Matunga West, Mumbai South 
Source Website: http://ruparel.in/iris.aspx

Developers: Ruparel 

Floors: 40

Towers: 1










Apparently completed but i cant find any pictures


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Piramal Mahalakshmi 
* 

Project facts

Address: Dhobi Ghat, Mumbai South

Developers: Piramal group

Floors: 61

Towers: 1

Say good bye to the slums of Dhobi Ghat (this tower replaces the backside of the slum)

*Location
*









Photocopyright sztrippin



















For this uninspiring tower....


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Sethia Imperial Avenue
* 

Project facts

Address: Malad (East), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: Sethia Infra

Floors: 40 

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Kanakia Levels
* 

Project facts

Address: Malad (East), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: Kanakia Spaces

Floors: 42

Towers: 1


----------



## bhargavsura

Another Wall. Should have named it Rahul Dravid.


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Adhiraj Samyama City
* 

Project facts

Address: Kharghar, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Adhiraj Constructions

Floors: 55

Towers: 3



*Adhiraj Samyama*, Kharghar, Navi Mumbai: 55 floors x three towers + more proposed towers 



















These images suggest that many more towers will come up in the future




























*Layout:*









*Adhiraj Constructions*


----------



## SSCwarrior

* GeeCee Cloud 36
* 

Project facts

Address: Ghansoli, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: GeeCee Ventures

Floors: 37

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Aurum Q Residences
* 

Project facts

Address: Ghansoli, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Aurum Ventures

Floors: 35

Towers: 3





























Construction just started and there is a new IT park located right next to this, which seems to be part of this project. Same developer for both

*Loma IT Park
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Bhagwati Eleganza
* 

Project facts

Address: Jeejamata Nagar, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Bhagwati group

Floors: 37

Towers: 5


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Arihant Clan Aalishan
* 

Project facts

Address: Kharghar, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Arihant Superstructures

Floors: 53

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Oberoi Enigma
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund West

Developers: Oberoi realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 2

















Photo Copyright : Oberoi Realty
May 2018 Update

TOWER A









TOWER B









https://www.oberoirealty.com/


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Lodha Codename No 1
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South 

Developers: Lodha

Floors: 40

Towers: 1

Lodha Group










*Location*










*Update*


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Island city centre
* 

Project facts

Address: Wadala, Mumbai South 

Developers: Bombay Realty

Floors: 65

Towers: 2




India Rocks said:


> Looks like both these towers have topped out .
> Crane on ICC ONE has been already disassembled, and crane on the other tower is in the process of being disassembled.
> The bill board at the entrance mentions that the delivery is in *Aug 2018*, as scheduled.
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Photos Copyright: Self


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Chad

Why does Mumbai skyline literally flooded with unfinished supertall projects????


----------



## SSCwarrior

Chad said:


> Why does Mumbai skyline literally flooded with unfinished supertall projects????


Most of these projects were built with huge amounts of black money during the initial construction boom of mumbai or were built without proper approvals due to the huge levels of corruption, but with the Modi govt heavily clamping down on such activities with the RERA bill, the housing markets across the country literally crashed overnight causing most of these luxury projects to stall. 

Here is a good article on the bill
https://www.thehindu.com/life-and-s...he-impact-on-the-industry/article23773437.ece

The indian real estate sector will be in a much better state but in the short term new launches have crashed


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Kalpataru Avana
* 

Project facts

Address: Parel, Mumbai south

Developers: Kalpataru Constructions

Floors: 47

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Runwal Nirvana
* 

Project facts

Address: Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: Runwal Group

Floors: 58

Towers: 1

Runwal Group



















*Location*










Render from Universal cg


----------



## Arvind Shrivastav

*Mumbai Metro 7 - Work updates, August 2018*

Mumbai Metro 7 construction 50 percent completed. 
Metro 7 of the Mumbai Metro Rail project is part of the metro system for the city of Mumbai , India. 
The 33.5 km (20.8 mi) line is partially elevated (16.475 km (10.237 mi) section under construction, and 13.5 km (8.4 mi) section approved) and partially underground (3.5 km )
Watch the video below to see progress 

https://youtu.be/QktxF3iD2ng


----------



## Arvind Shrivastav

Share my video


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Marathon Nexzone
* 

Project facts

Address: New Parel, Navi Mumbai
Developers: marathon Group/LIST]
Floors: 38

Towers: 12


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sambhav The Primordial House
* 

Project facts

Address: Kemps corner, Mumbai South

Developers: Sambhav Group

Floors: 22

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*ONE Mahalaxmi
* 

Project facts

Address: Mahalaxmi, Mumbai South

Developers: DB Realty

Floors: 70 + 55

Towers: 2

Newly approved but expect nothing to be built as DB group are born fraudsters


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Island City Centre
* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar (East), Mumbai South

Developers: Bombay Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 2

























photocopyright traveling_chappals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Imperial Edge
* 

Project facts

Address: Janata Nagar, Mumbai South

Developers: SD Corporation

Floors: 50

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Three Sixty West
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 85 + 57

Towers: 2

On hold like literally every single supertall in the area


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Eternia
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 2

Coming up fast now. Aug 2018 updates


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Borivali east

Developers: Oberoi

Floors: 70

Towers: 10

Oberoi realty





























*Layout*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*78 W.Expressway
* 

Project facts

Address: Andheri East, Mumbai

Developers: Raheja Builders

Floors: 16

Towers: 1

Proposal by SOM


----------



## Munwon

If Mumbai can clear up its red tape no reason it couldn't surpass Dubai or Shenzhen in 200m+ buildings


----------



## Arvind Shrivastav

https://youtu.be/eTIsxYGwgHI
Mumbai Metro 7


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Atmosphere
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs


Developers: Wadhwa Group

Floors: 43

Towers: 3










https://newprojects.99acres.com/projects/wadhwa__group/wadhwa_atmosphere/construction/e5q9tofg.jpg


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Transcon Fortune 500
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs


Developers: Transcon Group

Floors: 59

Towers: 2


Newly approved


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rosa Manhattan
* 

Project facts

Address: Hiranandani Estate, Mumbai Thane


Developers: Rosa Group

Floors: 36

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Tata Serein
* 

Project facts

Address: Pokhran-2, Thane


Developers: Tata housing

Floors: 32

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior

*MICL Aaradhya Highpark
* 

Project facts

Address: Mira Road, Mira Road And Beyond

Developers: Man Infrastructure

Floors: 31

Towers: 4



















Construction starting soon


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha Upper Thane
* 

Project facts

Address: Upper Thane, Mumbai

Developers: Lodha Group

Floors: 30

Towers: 23


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha Primero
* 

Project facts

Address: Mahalaxmi, Mumbai

Developers: Lodha Group

Floors: 52

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Artesia
* 

Project facts

Address: Hanuman Nagar, Mumbai South 

Developers: K Raheja Corp

Floors: 58

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Parinee I
* 

Project facts

Address: Andheri (West), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar 

Developers: Parinee developers

Floors: 32

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Aranya
* 

Project facts

Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Piramal realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 2


Piramal Aranya


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Radius Anantya
* 

Project facts

Address: Chembur (East), Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Radius Developers

Floors: 40

Towers: 8

Newly launched


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Siddha Seabrook
* 

Project facts

Address: Kandivali (West), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: Siddha Group

Floors: 54

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kamdhenu Commerz
* 

Project facts

Address: Kharghar, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Kamdhenu Realities

Floors: 22

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kamdhenu Zion
* 

Project facts

Address: Sector 10 Kharghar, Navi Mumbai 

Developers: Kamdhenu Realities

Floors: 14

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kailas Business Park
* 

Project facts

Address: Vikhroli (West), Central Mumbai suburbs 

Developers: DK Patel group

Floors: 37

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Bandra Kurla Complex*​
BKC is the third most-prominent business district in Mumbai, after Nariman Point and Cuffe Parade. BKC now houses major companies such as Amazon, Google and Bank of India. It is also home to India’s National Stock Exchange. Other facilities at BKC include a large cricket ground and a host of five-star hotels. BKC recently ranked as the fifth most expensive office market in Asia-Pacific in a report by property consultant Knight Frank, with one square metre of space costing about US$80 to rent each month. This CBD began construction at the start of the decade and has been fully built up according to its masterplan. It will be home to the upcoming Mumbai-Ahmedabad HSR, the country's first.

*The Capital
*




























*Godrej BKC
*





































*One BKC*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Omkar 1973
* 

Project facts

Address: Hanuman Nagar Worli, Mumbai South 

Developers: Omkar Realtors

Floors: 79

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Northern Heights
* 

Project facts

Address: Dahisar (East), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar 

Developers: N Rose

Floors: 49

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Mahalaxmi
* 

Project facts

Address: Mahalaxmi, Mumbai South 

Developers: Piramal Realty

Floors: 63 ++ (could be up to 70 floors)

Towers: 2 (1 U/C)

Only the south tower has been approved for now. The other tower will be launched soon


----------



## bhargavsura

SSCwarrior said:


> *Bandra Kurla Complex*​
> BKC is the third most-prominent business district in Mumbai.
> 
> *Godrej BKC*


Question, why does it say Abbott and not godrej? Godrej sold it to Abbott?


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Landmark Prabhadevi (25 South)
* 

Project facts

Address: Prabhadevi, Mumbai South

Developers: Wadhwa group

Floors: 65 

Towers: 2

Renders are all over the place:bash::bash:














































Nov updates from official website























bhargavsura said:


> Question, why does it say Abbott and not godrej? Godrej sold it to Abbott?


Yes back in 2015. https://www.firstpost.com/business/...e-space-to-abbott-for-1480-crore-2451368.html


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Parinee Eminence
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South 

Developers: Parinee Developers

Floors: 43 (51 proposed)

Towers: 1


Another commercial tower for Mumbai. Finally more of these getting built instead of residential towers :banana: Interestingly Parinee Developers who were considered one of the troll developers back in the 2010s when these towers were proposed have now relaunched and started actually building them as planned in the last 1 year with proper approvals.


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Satellite Group Sesen
* 

Project facts

Address: Malabar Hill, Mumbai South

Developers: Satellite group

Floors: 67

Towers: 1
































































The one on the extreme left












jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Neha & Chittaranjan Desai


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Puraniks City
* 

Project facts

Address: Sector 4A Neral, Mumbai

Developers: Puraniks Group

Floors: 7-9

Towers: 30


Newly launched, one of the biggest township projects in Mumbai. Its located 40km away the city in the very outskirts of MMR, located at the foothills of Matheran


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rustomjee Crown
* 

Project facts

Address: Prabhadevi, Mumbai South

Developers: DB Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 3


DB Crown project has been renamed and relaunched into this. Construction should now proceed smoothly. It was launched almost a decade ago and nothing happened





































^^ It was stuck at this position for a few years as DB went bankrupt. Construction has restarted recently and going on fast now












^^ The 2 towers under construction on the left










Construction update as of Nov 2018


----------



## 2G2R

Mumbai is getting bigger than Chongqing!


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Really Is it ?
Thats great if accurate


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Eternia
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs 

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 66

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Tata Aveza
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (East), Central Mumbai suburbs 

Developers: Tata Housing

Floors: 60

Towers: 4

This project was upscaled to 60 floors. The old renders may not reflect this


----------



## SSCwarrior

*The Autograph
* 

Project facts

Address: Wadala, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Ozone Group

Floors: 35

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

* Dhirubhai Ambani Convention Centre (Jio World Centre)
* 

Project facts

Address: Bandra Kurla Complex

Developers: Reliance

Floors: 7

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*ABIL Mansion
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli Sea Face, South Mumbai

Developers: ABIL group

Floors: 32

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Godre The Trees 
* 

Project facts

Address: Vikhroli, Mumbai 

Developers: Godrej Properties

Floors: ?

Towers: 15


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Borivali East

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 10

Oberoi realty





























*Layout*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Iora* 

Project facts

Address: Tardeo, Mumbai South

Developers: Verain Commercials LLP

Floors: 42

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*RA Carmichael Residences* 

Project facts

Address: Tardeo, Mumbai South

Developers: RA Realty Ventures LLP

Floors: 22

Towers: 1






































Building is completed


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Blu* 


Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Indiabulls Builders

Floors: 56++

Towers: 4



















1_C-_D2_CEE8_CA94_C5.jpg[/img]





































CC. KB335ci2



















anshulsharma_24
•


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ruby Mills Tower* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar West, Mumbai South

Developers: Rohan Lifescapes

Floors: 40

Towers: 1





































CC. Towering Goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Avighna IX* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: Nish Developers

Floors: 50

Towers: 1

*Location*






































Photo Copyright : Uday Bhor


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rupa Renaissance * 

Project facts

Address: Sector 1, Navi Mumbai

Developers: Rupa Group

Floors: 30

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Monte South * 

Project facts

Address: Byculla, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Adani Realty

Floors: 60

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Plus Art* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: Chintamani Construction

Floors: 41

Towers: 1


Newly launch project. One of the few green inspired towers in Mumbai


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Raheja Imperia
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Raheja Developers

Floors: 60

Towers: 1























































Topped out.
Photocopyright manoj__gundeti
•


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: Indiabulls Builders

Floors: 54

Towers: 2




























CC. towering_goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha The Park*









CC. https://www.instagram.com/p/BvwddzWnPi7/
Lower Parel boomtown


----------



## SSCwarrior

Next>>


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Three Sixty West
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 85 + 57

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Aranya
* 

Project facts

Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Piramal realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 2


Piramal Aranya


----------



## SSCwarrior

* One Lodha Place
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South 

Developers: Lodha Group

Floors: 40

Towers: 1

Lodha Group



















*Location*










*Update*










Central crane in the foreground


----------



## SSCwarrior

*25 South (Landmark Prabhadevi )
* 

Project facts

Address: Prabhadevi, Mumbai South

Developers: Wadhwa group

Floors: 65

Towers: 2





































March updates from official website


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sai World Empire

* 

Project facts

Address: Sector 35, Kharghar, Navi Mumbai

Developers: Paradise Group

Floors: 39

Towers: 3









































































Source


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Chandak Cornerstone

* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, South Mumbai

Developers: Neumec Group Builders

Floors: 41

Towers: 1

Newly approved





























Site prep/piling has started


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Marathon Monte Carlo

* 

Project facts

Address: Asha Nagar, Central Mumbai suburbs

Developers: Marathon Group

Floors: 40

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Siddha Seabrook
* 

Project facts

Address: Kandivali (West), Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: Siddha Group

Floors: 54

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Auris Serenity
* 

Project facts

Address: Kanchpada, Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: Transcon Developers

Floors: 62

Towers: 4























































CC. Towering goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Peninsula Salsette 27
*
Project facts


Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Peninsula land

Floors: 71

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Proposed IT park in Navi Mumbai*












































https://phrame.eu/work/rendering-images-technological-center/


----------



## Munwon

the number of 200m+ buildings is impressive. How many does mumbai have now?


----------



## jinka sreekanth

^^
Mumbai , India, 64, 12 completed,12 T/O,37 U/C,1 site prep, 2 are on hold,total 62
1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m T/O
2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m T/O
3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m T/O
4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed 
12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m T/O
19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m T/O
30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m T/O
39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m u/c
40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
41.Oberoi sky city 1 201 m u/c
42.Oberoi sky city 2 201 m u/c
43..Oberoi sky city 3 201 m u/c
44..Oberoi sky city 4 201 m u/c
45..Oberoi sky city 5 201 m u/c
46.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c 
47.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
48.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c 
49.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c 
50.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
51.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
52.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
53.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
54.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m u/c
55.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
56.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m T/O
57.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
58.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 mT/O
59.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
60.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
61.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
62..Lodha world view 280m u/c
63. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
64.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m U/C


----------



## Munwon

Impressive! I will make a bold prediction in that Mumbai will have the most skyscrapers 200 meter + and above in 10-15 years.


----------



## Nick Holmes

^^ and I bet that Mumbai will be the cleanest city of the world in ten years :lol:


----------



## Munwon

Nick Holmes said:


> ^^ and I bet that Mumbai will be the cleanest city of the world in ten years :lol:


You said it not me. Just the sheer mass of these makes it almost inevitable considering they just really began. Mumbai is like Hong Kong in the 70's.


----------



## bhargavsura

Nick Holmes said:


> ^^ and I bet that Mumbai will be the cleanest city of the world in ten years :lol:


Not sure when was the last time you visited the city, but the cleanliness has improved than before. And with current government if continued to be in power until 2024 will improve even more. I mean it still stinks at times in a similar manner when you go on I-90 west in Chicago and take the skyway toll road (I think Mumbai stinks last for a few seconds compared to a minute or two on the skyway). Yes, it will be denser in terms of skyline but will have a much better and modern metro system than NYC. The skyline will look nicer but will still have some shady areas of dilapidated buildings like Detroit and some crumbling roads like LA.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Nick Holmes said:


> ^^ and I bet that Mumbai will be the cleanest city of the world in ten years :lol:



I'm not sure you remember but in the 90s and early 2000s,Beijing was considered the dirtiest city in that region.Far dirtier than Jakarta,Bangkok.Now it's hard to imagine it being that because Bejing CBD looks cleaner than most American cities.Plus have you seen how bad LA looks now?Don't ridicule a city that is coming up from a poor status.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Imperial Edge
* 

Project facts

Address: Janata Nagar, Mumbai South

Developers: SD Corporation

Floors: 50

Towers: 1


----------



## norealname

jinka sreekanth said:


> ^^
> Mumbai , India, 64, 12 completed,12 T/O,37 U/C,1 site prep, 2 are on hold,total 62
> 1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
> 6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
> 7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
> 8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
> 9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
> 10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
> 11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed
> 12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
> 13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
> 14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
> 15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
> 16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
> 17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
> 18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m T/O
> 19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
> 20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
> 21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
> 22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
> 23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
> 24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
> 25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
> 26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
> 27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
> 28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
> 29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m T/O
> 30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
> 31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
> 32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
> 33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
> 34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
> 35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
> 36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
> 37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
> 38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m T/O
> 39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m u/c
> 40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
> 41.Oberoi sky city 1 201 m u/c
> 42.Oberoi sky city 2 201 m u/c
> 43..Oberoi sky city 3 201 m u/c
> 44..Oberoi sky city 4 201 m u/c
> 45..Oberoi sky city 5 201 m u/c
> 46.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c
> 47.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
> 48.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c
> 49.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c
> 50.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
> 51.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
> 52.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
> 53.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
> 54.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m u/c
> 55.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
> 56.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m T/O
> 57.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
> 58.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 mT/O
> 59.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
> 60.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
> 61.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
> 62..Lodha world view 280m u/c
> 63. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
> 64.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m U/C


I think most of it will be either completed or top out by 2025
At present Mumbai has 45 skyscraper above 150 m, by 2025 it can easily cross 100-120


----------



## Nick Holmes

bhargavsura said:


> Not sure when was the last time you visited the city, but the cleanliness has improved than before. And with current government if continued to be in power until 2024 will improve even more. I mean it still stinks at times in a similar manner when you go on I-90 west in Chicago and take the skyway toll road (I think Mumbai stinks last for a few seconds compared to a minute or two on the skyway). Yes, it will be denser in terms of skyline but will have a much better and modern metro system than NYC. The skyline will look nicer but will still have some shady areas of dilapidated buildings like Detroit and some crumbling roads like LA.


My last visit happened in 2012.


----------



## bhargavsura

Then please visit it again, see difference under the new government, visit some good places, learn things in India, see what has changed, compare it to the places (stinking smell, crumbling roads in Michigan, LA, ghetto areas in Detroit, Chicago, Houston, etc.). You gotta understand the reason behind the current scenario of the city. And it is nothing to do with people. It's got to do with corrupt politicians and lawlessness which has caused to a lifestyle that has become a norm for people.

You will be able to see some difference, though not vast, between a proper governing party versus a party that left the city to its helm for decades of lawless people and corrupt law officers. It will take time, maybe another 10 years at a minimum for people to be worthy of a visit like NYC, Chicago, Toronto, etc but people do visit for many reasons - the culture of the nation, the Bollywood spice to the story, gothic architecture of the british era, the night life in many happening spots of the city, etc. and that's what makes the city so vibrant.

Just imagine if there was proper law and a japan like culture, the skyline would have been unimaginably magnificent, unique, world class, and the city much organized.

I am too sad to hear stereotypical talks about India and cities in many global forums and people like making fun of the nation and its city calling it filthy, asking other forumers to wear three layers of shoes to protect against dirt, etc. But little do they realize that many of the cities in their own nations are pitted with social problems of drugs, mass shootings, crumbling roads, ghetto neighborhoods that are a not a good sight at all, burn-down and run down houses, trailer parks that do not depict a sophisticated well being. Yes there are problems in these cities and these nations too. India's problems maybe slightly bigger than others. But there are problems. NYC subway do not have an elevator in many stations causing inconvenience for commuters with strollers, wheelchairs, etc. in fact it recently caused a death of a lady who tried to get a stroller from stairs. Should I laugh at the apathy of the subway? No. I won't it. It's a sad situation. It's too old to make such major changes. And there's just too much at stake. 

America has been freed for about 243 years no and India just 72 years. Roads in the 1960s perhaps reminiscent of current India.

Now with such globalize world and India a springing economy, it has been able to bring in many new tools, techniques, and technologies, to build buildings, roads, and other mass transit systems.

I too am a critic of the nation many times, but I understand the situation and the issues the nation faces. You do not. So am adhering to some clarity for your understanding.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mukesh Ambani's RIL aims to set up ‘megacity’ near Mumbai. The megacity is likely to be unfolded at an exceptional scale and is expected to fetch an investment to the tune of $75 billion over the course of next 10 years*



> New Delhi: Mukesh Ambani, the billionaire Chairman of Reliance Industries Ltd (RIL), has been ramping up the stronghold of the enterprise with penetrating in fresh verticals along with the age-old business of petrochemicals. Reliance Industries Ltd, with its telecom venture Reliance Jio Infocomm Ltd and the retail arm Reliance Retail Ventures Ltd, has been collectively planning to monetize in the e-commerce space on a large scale competing with the already-established e-commerce firms including Jeff Bezos-led Amazon and Walmart-controlled Flipkart.
> 
> Reliance Industries Ltd, the oil-to-textile-to-telecom conglomerate, is now planning to build a megacity around the business capital of India -- Mumbai. According to a Business Standard report, Reliance Industries is in the final stages of developing a layout for setting up a megacity near Mumbai suburbs. Initially, the idea to set up a megacity in Navi Mumbai came up from the founder of Reliance Group -- Dhirubhai Ambani, the report has said.
> 
> Mukesh Ambani’s megacity is likely to be unfolded at an exceptional scale and is expected to fetch an investment to the tune of $75 billion over the course of next 10 years, Business Standard report said, adding, the roll out of the megacity will be largely similar to the manner in which Reliance Jio Infocomm Ltd and Reliance Industries’ Jamnagar refinery were set up.
> 
> As per the Business Standard report, Mukesh Ambani’s megacity will include sea link connectivity, airport, port, and will be developed on the lines of Singapore, also, following the completion of the project, the megacity would be able to accommodate more than five lakh people and thousands of businesses.
> 
> Mukesh Ambani’s megacity might lead to reverse migration as the property prices in the new city are expected to be lower than that in Mumbai, Business Standard reported citing an unnamed real estate analyst. Following the launch of Ambani’s megacity, Mumbai may be changed place and the megaproject is likely to recast the whole urban infrastructure scene in India. In terms of affordability and quality of the product, Mukesh Ambani's megacity could match the Reliance Jio phenomenon, the newspaper report added.
> 
> Mukesh Ambani’s megacity will not only be developed by Reliance Industries Ltd but the enterprise will also be responsible for the city administration after the accomplishment of the project in order to reduce the red tape, transaction time, and cost of the project as the project has already obtained the approval of special planning authority, Business Standard report said citing an anonymous source close to the development.


https://www.timesnownews.com/busine...-up-megacity-near-mumbai-check-details/397233

Ambani owns huge tracts of land in Navi Mumbai. This project will hopefully lead to a new wave of massive private real estate development in the country.


----------



## norealname

jinka sreekanth said:


> ^^
> Mumbai , India, 64, 12 completed,12 T/O,37 U/C,1 site prep, 2 are on hold,total 62
> 1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
> 5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
> 6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
> 7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
> 8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
> 9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
> 10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
> 11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed
> 12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
> 13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
> 14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
> 15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
> 16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
> 17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
> 18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m T/O
> 19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
> 20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
> 21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
> 22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
> 23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
> 24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
> 25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
> 26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
> 27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
> 28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
> 29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m T/O
> 30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
> 31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
> 32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
> 33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
> 34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
> 35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
> 36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
> 37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
> 38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m T/O
> 39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m u/c
> 40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
> 41.Oberoi sky city 1 201 m u/c
> 42.Oberoi sky city 2 201 m u/c
> 43..Oberoi sky city 3 201 m u/c
> 44..Oberoi sky city 4 201 m u/c
> 45..Oberoi sky city 5 201 m u/c
> 46.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c
> 47.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
> 48.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c
> 49.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c
> 50.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
> 51.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
> 52.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
> 53.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
> 54.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m u/c
> 55.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
> 56.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m T/O
> 57.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
> 58.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 mT/O
> 59.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
> 60.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
> 61.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
> 62..Lodha world view 280m u/c
> 63. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
> 64.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m U/C


This video states Mumbai has 49 building above 150m above construction whereas according to this list 49 building of 200m and above are under construction. Which one is correct can you please confirm!!

https://youtu.be/sbZ_69Jrqbs


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Borivali East

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 8+

Oberoi realty





























*Layout*







































This was originally supposed to have 10 towers. However Oberoi dropped 2 towers from the project and replaced it with a mall instead


----------



## el palmesano

seeing the contrast between those towers and the slums I have this question, is there any public housing plan for the people that lives in the slums??


----------



## dreadathecontrols

There is , but like everywhere , money gets things done quicker


----------



## el palmesano

^^

but my question is because may be you have some nice examples to show, those urban transformations are also very interesting, and show better the progress of the city


----------



## norealname

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> but my question is because may be you have some nice examples to show, those urban transformations are also very interesting, and show better the progress of the city


There are many slum rehabilitation projects going in Mumbai. Out those, the progress of Bheendi bazaar slum rehabilitation is impressive. It will consist of many 200m+ skyscraper. You can check that out in Asian forum- India- metropolitan project- Mumbai- supertalls/high rises


----------



## norealname

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> but my question is because may be you have some nice examples to show, those urban transformations are also very interesting, and show better the progress of the city


Or simply click here


----------



## norealname

norealname said:


> Or simply click here


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555837


----------



## SSCwarrior

el palmesano said:


> seeing the contrast between those towers and the slums I have this question, is there any public housing plan for the people that lives in the slums??


Very few, because most of these slum dwellers seem to be proud of living in slums and refuse to budge when redevelopment projects are announced:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

well, that happens in many countries, and most of the times is not because they like to live there (that's what they told, the media and politics, to the rest of the people), is because what they offer is something temporal, and after that time they don't have where to go and they can't afford the cost of the rent in those areas.


----------



## el palmesano

norealname said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555837


thanks!!


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Namaste Tower
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, South Mumbai

Developers: ??

Floors: 63

Towers: 1


This project was proposed a decade ago, designed by Atkins Design Studio for W Hotel but never took off. However in the last few months, a tower is going up in the exact location of this project and the construction looks very similar to the renders. No idea if this is the actual tower itself going up as there is no info about this project on any local news. But we can always keep out hopes up! The original proposal is for a 310m tower with 63 floors. The current floor count is around 6
















































The tower is the one of the left. These pictures are taken from the St regis hotel



















CC. Layton Judd


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great news, very nice and iconic tower!


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Harbour Heights
* 

Project facts

Address: Mazagaon, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Radius Group

Floors: 65

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kohinoor Square
* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar, Mumbai 

Developers: Kohinoor Group

Floors: 52

Towers: 1














































CC. Pixeldo Media


----------



## norealname

SSCwarrior said:


> *Kohinoor Square
> *
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: Dadar, Mumbai
> 
> Developers: Kohinoor Group
> 
> Floors: 52
> 
> Towers: 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC. Pixeldo Media


Will this project ever be completed


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: Indiabulls Builders

Floors: 54

Towers: 2





















Projects has finally topped off










CC. Towering Goals


----------



## pyratun

..


----------



## Ronydas

SSCwarrior said:


> *Harbour Heights
> *
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: Mazagaon, Mumbai Harbour
> 
> Developers: Radius Group
> 
> Floors: 65
> 
> Towers: 4


----------



## Ronydas

norealname said:


> This video states Mumbai has 49 building above 150m above construction whereas according to this list 49 building of 200m and above are under construction. Which one is correct can you please confirm!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/sbZ_69Jrqbs


This was my account. I lost my phone and don't remember the password. Is there any way to recover


----------



## DrDrodzak

Great project!


----------



## koolicon

bhargavsura said:


> Not sure when was the last time you visited the city, but the cleanliness has improved than before. And with current government if continued to be in power until 2024 will improve even more. I mean it still stinks at times in a similar manner when you go on I-90 west in Chicago and take the skyway toll road (I think Mumbai stinks last for a few seconds compared to a minute or two on the skyway). Yes, it will be denser in terms of skyline but will have a much better and modern metro system than NYC. The skyline will look nicer but will still have some shady areas of dilapidated buildings like Detroit and some crumbling roads like LA.


Yet we don't have public dustbins!


----------



## cartoon hd

very nice. India is improving in all the sectors. cartoon hd


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky Forest
* 

Project facts

Address: Borivali East

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 8+

Oberoi realty





























*Layout*










* July Updates*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rustomjee Crown
* 

Project facts

Address: Prabhadevi, Mumbai South

Developers: DB Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 3

















































*June Updates
*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Blu* 


Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Indiabulls Builders

Floors: 56++

Towers: 4



















1_C-_D2_CEE8_CA94_C5.jpg[/img]






































^slightly older image from pixeldo media












CC. them.perspectives


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Island City Centre
* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar (East), Mumbai South

Developers: Bombay Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 2






























































From Magicbricks and G Maps


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Eternia
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs 

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 66

Towers: 4


































































CC. Dheeraj Pojhari


----------



## SSCwarrior

* One Lodha Place
* 

Project facts

Address: Lower Parel, Mumbai South 

Developers: Lodha

Floors: 40

Towers: 1

Lodha Group



















*Location*










*Update*



















Crane at the bottom^


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha The Park
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Lodha Developers

Floors: 78

Towers: 4

*Renders *






























*Updates*










CC. Towering goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Mahalaxmi
* 

Project facts

Address: Mahalaxmi, Mumbai South

Developers: Piramal Realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 3

*Renders *






































*Updates*










^ the one in the background, from towering_goals insta










CC. Jagat Sarabhai










^ This project is phase 1 of the Dhobi Ghat redevelopment project and is on the site of former slums. The foreground will be demolished in the next 5 years once the current court case gets solved


----------



## Eror 404

@SSCWarrior, there are total 6 towers in the The Park project not 4.


----------



## towerpower123

Was the 300 Meter height limit ever finally released to allow the Supertalls to move forward?


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Nathani Heights
* 

Project facts

Address: Marzban Parsi Colony, Mumbai South

Developers: Nathani Group

Floors: 72

Towers: 1

*Renders *






































*Updates*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Enigma and Eternia
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 60

Towers: 2

*Renders *











*Updates*






























The towers in the background^


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Epsilon Towers
* 

Project facts

Address: Thakur Village, Mumbai Andheri-Dahisar

Developers: SD Corp

Floors: 69

Towers: 3

*Renders *






























*Updates*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Supreme Business Park
* 

Project facts

Address: Powai, Mumbai

Developers: Supreme Group

Floors: 12

Towers: 2


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!!


----------



## 2G2R

Mumbai is getting very very impressive! Average heigh of all new projects : 200mtrs!


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sheth Montana
* 

Project facts

Address: Mulund (West), Central Mumbai suburbs

Developers: Ashwin Sheth Group

Floors: 60

Towers: 6


*Renders *







































*Updates*


----------



## Eroha




----------



## funnyjokeshome

*Real Estate Backbone of Mumbai*

There are too many real estate projects running in Mumbai. Mumbai city population increasing day by day and due tool lack of housing place. Peoples are very disturb and confuse what to do for there living. That's why price of flat for sales and rent is very high here.Some new project of construction will give them satisfaction and hopes. Nice Work. India is improving in all the sectors. funny jokes


----------



## SSCwarrior

towerpower123 said:


> Was the 300 Meter height limit ever finally released to allow the Supertalls to move forward?


Nope. Don't see it getting removed in the near future either


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Imperial Edge
* 

Project facts

Address: Janata Nagar, Mumbai South

Developers: SD Corporation

Floors: 50

Towers: 1
























































CC. Pixeldo media


----------



## AndrzGln

HAte that hideous podium


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Artesia
* 

Project facts

Address: Hanuman Nagar, Mumbai South 

Developers: K Raheja Corp

Floors: 58

Towers: 1



















Photo Credit : Towering Goals | Sanjog Mhatre


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Garden City Phase 3
* 

Project facts

Address: Goregaon East

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 66

Towers: 5
 
Layout:









Phase 1 and 2: Credit - Craig Boehman










All 5 towers are now under construction, but no renders exist yet. The design will likely be identical to the existing 5 towers of garden city


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky City
* 

Project facts

Address: Borivali East

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 8+

Oberoi realty




























*October updates*


----------



## bhargavsura

This came up quickly


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Island City Centre
* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar (East), Mumbai South

Developers: Bombay Realty

Floors: 68

Towers: 2






























































This project has completed. Credit:towering_goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Three Sixty West
* 

Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Oberoi Realty

Floors: 85 + 57

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Aranya
* 

Project facts

Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Piramal realty

Floors: 70

Towers: 2


Piramal Aranya




































CC. Towering Goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Peninsula Salsette 27
*

Project facts


Address: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Peninsula land

Floors: 65

Towers: 2

























































CC. Towering goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kohinoor Square
* 

Project facts

Address: Dadar, Mumbai 

Developers: Kohinoor Group

Floors: 52

Towers: 1

Mumbai's most delayed project is finally being completed after being stuck for close to a decade
:lol:































































CC. Sanjog Mhatre


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Monte South* 

Project facts

Address: Byculla, Mumbai Harbour

Developers: Adani Realty

Floors: 60

Towers: 2
 























































Credit


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Imagine Studio at the Trees*

Here is a smaller project which was completed a few years back, which converted a old factory into public space


----------



## SSCwarrior

*25 South (Landmark Prabhadevi )
* 

Project facts

Address: Prabhadevi, Mumbai South

Developers: Wadhwa group

Floors: 65

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Indiabulls Blu* 


Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South

Developers: Indiabulls Builders

Floors: 33-56 

Towers: 4

This redevelopment of the former Bharat Mills and Podar Mills is finally complete. Cladding for the fourth tower is now happening and is wrapping up soon, while the remaining are being handed over for possession


















1_C-_D2_CEE8_CA94_C5.jpg[/img]









































































This looks a lot nicer on insta (notsure how to link it here). Check out the photographer Sanjog Mhatre's profile for the full series. Full credit to him for the shots above


----------



## bhargavsura

:applause:

WOW man. Beautiful.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Crescent Bay
* 

Project facts

Address: Parel, Mumbai South

Developers: L&T Realty

Floors: 62 | 60 | 58 | 56 | 52 | 50

Towers: 6

5 towers were completed a few years back, while the 3rd tower is under construction












































Cc. Sanjog Mhatre


----------



## SSCwarrior

*World One towers*

*Address*: Lower Parel, Mumbai South
*Developers*: Lodha Group
*Floors*: 76 | 57
*Towers*: 3

This project has fully topped off at a massively downgraded height of 285m due to AAI refusing to give clearance above that height. Nearly every tower around this will also top off close to this height, which is a shame










Credit:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGpoPjFJrYS/


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Its great that they're finally topped out (and they look beautiful), but it's such a fucking shame how their height's been reduced. They could've been supertalls, for god's sake! Mumbai has a rapidly accelerating skyline, but this limit is preventing economic forces that would naturally result in higher and higher towers.

Is Mumbai's airport even close to the city or something? I don't see any reason for the AAI to limit the height of buildings if it doesn't. For such a large megacity like Mumbai not having any supertalls is a big damn shame.

Edit: Look at this! The towers are nowhere near the airport! What gives?


----------



## Ronydas

LivinAWestLife said:


> Its great that they're finally topped out (and they look beautiful), but it's such a fucking shame how their height's been reduced. They could've been supertalls, for god's sake! Mumbai has a rapidly accelerating skyline, but this limit is preventing economic forces that would naturally result in higher and higher towers.
> 
> Is Mumbai's airport even close to the city or something? I don't see any reason for the AAI to limit the height of buildings if it doesn't. For such a large megacity like Mumbai not having any supertalls is a big damn shame.
> 
> Edit: Look at this! The towers are nowhere fucking near the airport! What gives?
> View attachment 655526


And this is the reason why Mumbai despite being one the world's fastest growing city economically as well as in population, can't even reach the skyline standards of kuala-lampur whose population is less than half of Mumbai


----------



## el palmesano

what about Palais Royale or Namaste Tower??


----------



## Ronydas

el palmesano said:


> what about Palais Royale or Namaste Tower??


Palais royale -320m, topped out. 
Namaste tower- Haven't heard of it for quite a while.


----------



## bhargavsura

It was supposed to be under construction but seems like it stopped.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lodha The Park*


Project facts

Address: Worli, Mumbai South
Developers: Lodha Developers
Floors: 78
Towers: 4

*Renders *






























*Updates*




















CC. Towering goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Peninsula Salsette 27*

Project facts

*Address*: Byculla East, Mumbai Harbour
*Developers*: Peninsula land
*Floors*: 65
*Towers*: 2



































*Updates*










CC. Towering goals


----------



## Ronydas

Can you please make a collection of name of all 200m + building under construction/constructed in Mumbai. The Wikipedia page needs to be updated it seems.


----------



## Higgibaby

check skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano

*Mumbai Eastern Waterfront Project*

Master plan video is released by official Mumbai port trust board. I am just providing a platform for more people to access this plan. 

*



*


----------



## el palmesano

*Pedestrian suspension bridge which will connect BKC TO Maharashtra*



kunal70.mathur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302679028516651008


----------



## Ronydas

el palmesano said:


> *Pedestrian suspension bridge which will connect BKC TO Maharashtra*


Offtopic - You have 63,000 posts here! You are crazy active.


----------



## Dale

Seems like Mumbai keeps building supertalls but chopping them just short ?


----------



## el palmesano

Ronydas said:


> Offtopic - You have 63,000 posts here! You are crazy active.


well, I'm here since 2006 haha


----------



## Ronydas

Dale said:


> Seems like Mumbai keeps building supertalls but chopping them just short ?


The number of skyscrapers in Mumbai is either nearing 100 or crossed the mark, with 50 buildings of 200m either topped out or finished. 
Also, almost 80% of our skyscrapers were built in last decade. Mumbai was/is hugely active for last few years. 
You can see Mumbai's collection of all 200m building here


----------



## SSCwarrior

*ID Origins Headquarters rehabilitation | Studio **Symbiosis*































































Studio Symbiosis Rehabilitates ID Origins Headquarters in Mumbai's City Center


Studio Symbiosis upgraded the ID Origins Headquarters into a new visual marker of Mumbai with grand organic strokes and architectural dichotomy.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## bhargavsura

What is the location?


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Taloja Mass Housing Scheme*

City and Industrial Development Corporation(CIDCO) is in the process of constructing 90,000 affordable houses in sectors-21,22, 27, 29, 34 and 36 in Taloja, Navi Mumbai. These houses are awarded based on a lottery system, and the prices are generally far cheaper than all the private residential apartments nearby. CIDCO will be building 200k new apartments in the next 3 years in the Navi Mumbai region as part of the housing for all scheme


































































Cc. *Prashant Shinde*


----------



## Munwon

India needs to follow the South Korean housing scheme of the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Towering_Goals

ID Origins, Mumbai Central


----------



## Towering_Goals

ID Origins, Mumbai Central



p/CQ81knZJNoV[/IGM]']

p/CQ_cJyUJfJX[/IGM]']

p/CQ1HQ_BJlfZ[/IGM]']


----------



## Arvind Shrivastav

Pushpa park Metro Station work updates, Mumbai Metro 7


----------



## bhargavsura

A classy station coming up against jhoparpattis.


----------



## Towering_Goals

ID Origins, Mumbai Central on Independence Day


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Prestige Liberty Towers *
Address: Dr. E Moses Road, Mahalaxmi 
Developers: Prestige Group
Floors: 63 | 45
Towers: 2

Situated in Mahalaxmi, in Mumbai, India, the project, commissioned by Bangalore-based Prestige Group, puts in place a 270,000m² development, one of the largest office ventures in the city, with two staggered towers of 200 and 290 meters and a five-story retail podium of 36,000m² with a wide range of programs.

Construction Begins on OMA/ Iyad Alsaka's Prestige Liberty Towers, a Mixed-Used Complex in Mumbai, India 














































Finally after decades of litigation, the textile mills located here will be demolished for this project. Most of the mills behind this site are also slated for redevelopment in the future, but its status depends on whether Mumbai's property market ever recovers


----------



## el palmesano

very nice


----------



## Soriehlam

SSCwarrior said:


> *Prestige Liberty Towers *
> Address: Dr. E Moses Road, Mahalaxmi
> Developers: Prestige Group
> Floors: 63 | 45
> Towers: 2
> 
> Situated in Mahalaxmi, in Mumbai, India, the project, commissioned by Bangalore-based Prestige Group, puts in place a 270,000m² development, one of the largest office ventures in the city, with two staggered towers of 200 and 290 meters and a five-story retail podium of 36,000m² with a wide range of programs.
> 
> Construction Begins on OMA/ Iyad Alsaka's Prestige Liberty Towers, a Mixed-Used Complex in Mumbai, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after decades of litigation, the textile mills located here will be demolished for this project. Most of the mills behind this site are also slated for redevelopment in the future, but its status depends on whether Mumbai's property market ever recovers


This is just what the doctor ordered. A trimmered minimalistic project with straight lines, straight angles, without "organic" deformities, hanging "gardens" and other neo-post-green-deconstru-activist chills, frills and thrills. Buildings that look like buildings and not like something out of a Japanese cartoon. Congrats Mumbai.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Soriehlam said:


> This is just what the doctor ordered. A trimmered minimalistic project with straight lines, straight angles, without "organic" deformities, hanging "gardens" and other neo-post-green-deconstru-activist chills, frills and thrills. Buildings that look like buildings and not like something out of a Japanese cartoon. Congrats Mumbai.


And, sure the cheapest and most reliable ones to design,finance and build.And, that's a fact, and whether that's a bad or good sign I really don't know or that might end up to be the individual itself to do so...lol..Anyway, it's kinda non-fancy,non-extraordinary,non-timeless,but it's sure very simple as simple can be and it's just decent in its most innocent naked way..Just to come up with pros to it,honestly.. .lol..yeah..😬😅👍🌈💎


----------



## Kadzman

Soriehlam said:


> This is just what the doctor ordered. A trimmered minimalistic project with straight lines, straight angles, without "organic" deformities, hanging "gardens" and other neo-post-green-deconstru-activist chills, frills and thrills. Buildings that look like buildings and not like something out of a Japanese cartoon. Congrats Mumbai.


I am not sure if the workers there would have enjoyed toiling their a** off in it. Too sterile and looking at the renders is already stressful enough.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*One Lodha Place*
Address: Senapati Bapat Marg 
Developers: Lodha Group
Floors: 40
Towers: 1 























































*Pei Cobb Freed & Partners*

*







*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Sky City *
Address: Dattapada Rd, Borivali East 
Developers: Oberoi Group
Floors: 62
Towers: 8+


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Commerz III*
Address: Oberoi Garden City
Developers: Oberoi Group
Floors: 50?
Towers: 1

Commerz 3 is the third commerical tower within Oberoi's 80 acre Garden City plot. It is the left tower in the renders below. The right one is Commerz 2 which was completed around 2015. Oberoi's corporate listing shows this as Commerz II phase 2, with around 2.8MSF of office space.

*Original renders











New render*? This was just posted by KONE who will be supplying the lifts for this project. The tower seems to be around 230m tall




























Credit: Ash18537355


----------



## SSCwarrior

*RMZ Nexus*
Address: Jogeshwari-Vikhroli Link Road
Developers: RMZ Corp
Floors: 18
Towers: 8

































Office Space For Rent In Mumbai - Properties In Mumbai - RMZ Corp


Office for rent in Mumbai. Out of all our properties in Mumbai, Nexus is one commercial real estate project that offers the most unique office space experience.




www.rmzcorp.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kamdhenu Commerz*
Address: MIDC Industrial Area, Navi Mumbai 
Developers: Kamdhenu Commerz
Floors: 21
Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Greenscape Cyber Code*
Address: Nerul, Navi Mumbai
Floors: 25
Towers: 1 

New launch


----------



## mehta_udit

Watch the First day Chaos And Technical glitch of Mumbai Metro Line 2a & 7
https://youtu.be/Cr7VVe1SdtM


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Piramal Aranya | G+70? *

No idea what the right tower will end up as, but i think the original plans had its height almost touching 280m 



















Cc. Towering goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Seth Avalon, Thane | 



























*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*STG Star living | Thane | G+72*

This is the tallest proposed residential building in Thane city, proposed by STG group. It is proposed to rise 72 floors (235m). Ofc what is proposed and what gets built is usually a different story. It was launched 2 weeks ago


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Kalpataru Paramount | Thane | G+35 x 5














































Credit: Arun Harchandani*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ten X Habitat | Thane | G+42 x 10

































*


----------



## mehta_udit

DFC Rail Project | WDFC | DFCCIL | Vasai Road To Kopar


----------



## mehta_udit




----------



## SSCwarrior

*Taloja CIDCO Housing project - Phase 2/3*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Raheja Altimus Worli, G+45*




























An ugly glass box, but at 200m tall, it will be one of the tallest commercial-only towers in Mumbai once complete

cc. @Haldilal


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Oberoi Commerz III, G+50








*


















*RineeshP*









Commerz lll - WME Global


Project Details Location Mumbai, Maharashtra Country India Client Oberoi Realty Architect Woods Bagot Project Services




www.wmeglobal.com




Architect: Woods Bagot


----------



## mehta_udit

Metro Line 2A and 7 Full Journey Part - 2


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Parinee Brillions, G+60


















*



















RERA ID P51800016833. Proposed possession date: September 2026 

Looks like this meme project is "under construction", with a crane installed. Parinee has a abysmal track record so I would only believe once the tower is complete. Curiously they are somehow managing to sell half the floorspace already






Parinee Brillions Project at Worli by Parinee Realty Pvt Ltd (P51800016833)


Parinee Brillions Project at Worli by Parinee Realty Pvt Ltd (P51800016833) is a RERA approved Under Construction Project with RERA ID P51800016833 slated to be ready for possession by Sep 2026 with Office BHK apartments / Flats starting from ₹ 1.72 Crs onwards



www.propi.in


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Phoenix Mills Rise, G+51 (Site prep)








*





































*jinka sreekanth*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*One Lodha Place, G+40*

This project is almost complete

Architects: Pei Cobb Freed & partners













































One Lodha Place Office Tower


Conceived as the city’s first Class A office building designed to international standards, One Lodha Place rises on a prominent site in Central Mumbai, completing the 17-acre Lodha Place development master-planned by Pei Cobb Freed & Partners.




www.pcf-p.com





















.

Credit: Anuj N


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Navi Mumbai International Airport

Nodal Agency*: CIDCO (City and Industrial Development Corporation)
*Operator*: Navi Mumbai International Airport Limited (NMIAL), a subsidiary of Adani Enterprises Ltd
*Architect*: Zaha Hadid Architects (ZHA)
*Civil Construction Contractor*: Larsen & Toubro


After 30 years of delays, looks like the airport has finally started actual construction! Adani Group took control of this project in 2021 from the GVk group. Lets hope Adani keeps the design by ZHA. Zaha Hadid was contracted in 2018, and unveiled the design last year.









A lotus-shaped landing field: GVK group reveals Navi Mumbai airport design


The airport will be developed in four phases. After the first phase it will be able to handle a minimum of 10 million passengers




www.business-standard.com


----------



## Sunny

THANE | STG STAR LIVING | ~ 230 m | 72 fl | U/C


STG STAR LIVING Location




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Sunny




----------



## el palmesano

what is that??


----------

